# ¿Cuales son las peliculas mas sobrevaloradas de la historia del cine?



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)




----------



## das kind (9 Abr 2019)

Amelie (truño infumable).


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

das kind dijo:


> Amelie (truño infumable).



Tanto como truño infumable no se, pero sobrevalorada estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)




----------



## GarciaBarbon (9 Abr 2019)

the OA

la acabe ayer y menudo peñazo. No más.... netflix.


----------



## Maddie (9 Abr 2019)

Roma


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (9 Abr 2019)

La puta TITANIC (y muchas más).


----------



## Stag Party (9 Abr 2019)

Avatar.


----------



## Come sano (9 Abr 2019)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

Burda imitacion de 2001.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (9 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Con tu permiso, no estoy de acuerdo


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (9 Abr 2019)

Cadena Perpetua


----------



## Delco (9 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Burda imitacion de 2001.



A mí me gusto, mucho mas que The Martian o Gravity, que esas si que son infumables.


----------



## ﷽ (9 Abr 2019)

Las del Padrino, que son buenas (excepto la tercera, que sobra) no el supuesto culmen del séptimo arte.

Las de Chaplin, que son comedias que tratan de ir de trascendentales cuando en realidad están vacías y lo único que las engorda son clichés que ya eran viejos entonces y que huelen a ataúd de Franco hoy.

La vida es bella. Correcta, si bien ñoña pagafantada, muy inferior a la maltratada desde la crítica Pinocho, del mismo director.

La lista de Schindler. Correcta, pero ñoña en exceso. Un escupitajo en la tumba de los muertos en el holocausto nazi. Aunque lo anterior no afecta a la calidad en sí de la cinta, que es eso, una película correcta, incluso buena.

Casi todo lo que ha rodado Tarantino desde Pulp fiction ha sido BASURA.

El verdugo. Muy lejos de ser una de las mejores películas de Berlanga, cuánto más de ser una de las mejores películas españolas de la historia. Buena y ya está.

Apocalypse Now. Truñaco con ciertas escenas interesantes. Poco creíble.

El cazador. Similar a la anterior.

El silencio de los corderos. Aburrida y no da miedo. Lo único bueno es Hannibal Lecter y sale muy poco. Cuando no está en pantalla, la película flojea mucho.

La naranja mecánica. Lo único bueno es la segunda mitad.

La huella. Solo es buena la primera vez que la ves.

El séptimo sello. Bella e interesante temáticamente pero mal rodada.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Abr 2019)

Tengo miedo.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (9 Abr 2019)

2001: una odisea en el espacio.


----------



## Michael_Knight (9 Abr 2019)

Con esta mierda me dormí en el cine por primera vez en años, después intenté verla en casa con idéntico resultado.


----------



## Skara (9 Abr 2019)




----------



## Straton (9 Abr 2019)

Blade Runner


----------



## Straton (9 Abr 2019)

algunas que ponéis no estan sobrevaloradas, como Titanic, que siempre se han considerado una mierda.


----------



## Skara (9 Abr 2019)

Straton dijo:


> Blade Runner



Película magnífica, a la que el reconocimiento de sus méritos le llegó primero por el boca a boca. Grande Ridley Scott, casi siempre


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

ACTORSECUNDARIO dijo:


> Cadena Perpetua
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 98133



Con su permiso, yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (9 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Con su permiso, yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo.



Tiene mi permiso...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

Vlad el Empotrador dijo:


> 2001: una odisea en el espacio.



Absoluta obra maestra cargada de escenas miticas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

ACTORSECUNDARIO dijo:


> Tiene mi permiso...



Y aunque no lo tuviera, Cadena Perpetua es una grandisima pelicula.

Ciudadano 0, estuvo aqui.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

La escena de la muerte del replicante es la mejor de la historia del cine:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

Recuerdo que cuando la vi en "Que grande es el cine", porque Garci y su camarilla la consideraban una obra maestra, me quede con la impresion de que era un coñazo importante.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

Todo es una mentira; TODO dijo:


> Las del Padrino, que son buenas (excepto la tercera, que sobra) no el supuesto culmen del séptimo arte.
> 
> La naranja mecánica. Lo único bueno es la segunda mitad.



Las dos primeras del Padrino, obras maestras, la tercera, buena a secas, aunque perfectamente prescindible.

La naranja mecanica es una pelicula de culto aunque no llegue a obra maestra.


----------



## D4sser (9 Abr 2019)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

Por cierto, sin embargo les parecia mala "El expreso de medianoche", y en cambio a mi siempre me ha gustado.


----------



## el ruinas II (9 Abr 2019)

ACTORSECUNDARIO dijo:


> Cadena Perpetua
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 98133



el caracomemierda de tim robbins por el papelon que hace ahi no merece cadena perpetua sino que le metan un tiro en la cabeza


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)




----------



## ﷽ (9 Abr 2019)

hund dijo:


> el caracomemierda de tim robbins por el papelon que hace ahi no merece cadena perpetua sino que le metan un tiro en la cabeza



La actuación es un poco pacomierdística, pero el guión es efectista.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

Cualquiera de Almodovar.


----------



## cebollo (9 Abr 2019)

La Dolce vita no la aguanté entera, para mi aburridisima.
El verdugo para mi es muy inferior a otras de Berlanga, Plácido, Bienvenido Mr Marshal, La escopeta nacional...


----------



## Suprimo (9 Abr 2019)

Para gente altamente ahostiable


----------



## Chimpu (9 Abr 2019)

Avatar
Señor de los anillos
Matrix
Harry Potter
Star trek
El hobbit
Todas las de Tarantino que no sean Pulp Fiction
Las ultimas de Spielberg
Todas las de star wars donde no sale Darth Vader


No se ni de que van


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

Toda la saga de la guerra de las galaxias, aunque yo solamente me molestase en ver la trilogia original.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

Chimpu dijo:


> Todas las de star wars donde no sale Darth Vader



Y en las que sale tambien.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Abr 2019)

Fallan claramente las interpretaciones.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (9 Abr 2019)

Petardo infumable aburrido hasta la saciedad


----------



## Skara (9 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cualquiera de Almodovar.



salvo Hable con ella


----------



## cebollo (9 Abr 2019)

Comedias "geniales" que a mi no me hicieron reír :
La fiera de mi niña. 
Con faldas y a lo loco. 
Teléfono rojo volamos hacia Moscú. 
El gran Levowsky.


----------



## Sir Connor (9 Abr 2019)

Cocodrilo Dundee 1y 2


----------



## Giles Amaury (9 Abr 2019)

Esta se supone que es una obra maestra, pero yo fuí incapaz de ver más de hora y media:






Esta será de Kubrick pero me pareció mediocre o casi directamente una mierda







Esta no logro entender porque es tan popular, será por cuando aparece la Hepburn comiendo donuts delante de Tiffanys...


----------



## n_flamel (9 Abr 2019)

Sin duda esta putísima mierda que en mi juventud los gafapastas de la época consideraban "cine de culto" (todo Wim Wenders se puede tirar a la basura sin remordimientos pero esta es lo peor de lo peor):


----------



## Trollaco del copón (9 Abr 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> Comedias "geniales" que a mi no me hicieron reír :
> La fiera de mi niña.
> Con faldas y a lo loco.
> Teléfono rojo volamos hacia Moscú.
> El gran Levowsky.



Le retiro el saludo y le pongo en el ignore


----------



## Straton (9 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La escena de la muerte del replicante es la mejor de la historia del cine:



10 segundos improvisados por Rutger Hauer no salvan una película que es un coñazo plomizo de principio a fin con una historia absurda, como que busquen androides infiltrados con unos complicados y absurdos test cuando en la ficha policial tienen las fotos de los replicantes... 

El únimo motivo por el que esta película se idolatra es esa escena y la otra del padre, ambas inprovisadas por Rutgher Hauer, no por el inutil de Ridley Scott que salvando alien solo hace bodrios aburridos con muy buena fotografía.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (9 Abr 2019)

Come sano dijo:


>



Ni hablar. Y menos en estos dias.
Película de culto.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Abr 2019)

Skara dijo:


> salvo Hable con ella



Perdona. Salvo Que he hecho yo para merecer esto.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (9 Abr 2019)

A la mitad, os fusilaba. 
(MrNini, sal de mí!)


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (9 Abr 2019)

Todas las de Almodovar.


----------



## n_flamel (9 Abr 2019)

Straton dijo:


> 10 segundos improvisados por Rutger Hauer no salvan una película que es un coñazo plomizo de principio a fin con una historia absurda, como que busquen androides infiltrados con unos complicados y absurdos test cuando en la ficha policial tienen las fotos de los replicantes...
> 
> El únimo motivo por el que esta película se idolatra es esa escena y la otra del padre, ambas inprovisadas por Rutgher Hauer, no por el inutil de Ridley Scott que salvando alien solo hace bodrios aburridos con muy buena fotografía.



No diré que todo en esa película es mérito de R. Scott porque en efecto su cine es bastante mediocre y parece raro ese peliculón al comienzo de una carrera y no volver a repetir ese nivel nunca. 

Aún así sea como sea esa película es una de las mejores de la historia del cine, no se recuerda sólo por dos escenas, esto es FALSO, es una maravilla en la que todo encaja como en una sinfonía, eso sí requiere ser vista varias veces. Y también te digo que cuantos más años pasen más LEGENDARIA será.


----------



## sinosuke (9 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>





Me he quedado con su cara. Que lo sepa.........Esto no va quedar así como así....



Dale fuerte








La única vez que me largué de un cine, a la media hora de empezar la peli, fue con este truñaco infumable.















.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Abr 2019)

yavestruz dijo:


> A la mitad, os fusilaba.
> (MrNini, sal de mí!)



Pues yo estoy bastante de acuerdo con la mayoría de lo que se ha puesto.

El padrino 2 es un coñazo insufrible sin ritmo. La historia de vito corleone tiene cero intriga, cero interés. Encima es larga innecesariamente con montones de paja.
La 3 la del abuelo cargandose medio regimiento mafioso en la opera... sin comentarios. Es directamente MUY MALA.

La 1 es la única buena con ritmo, giros sorpresivos y deux machinas.


----------



## n_flamel (9 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Recuerdo que cuando la vi en "Que grande es el cine", porque Garci y su camarilla la consideraban una obra maestra, me quede con la impresion de que era un coñazo importante.



Y no te equivocabas. Yo aún recuerdo al tipo aquel de las gafas de culo de botella y la pipa y pensar: me está queriendo vender una moto averiada. 

"La primera impresión es la que vale."


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (9 Abr 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pues yo estoy bastante de acuerdo con la mayoría de lo que se ha puesto.



Puedes estar de acuerdo con que no te gusten pero malas casi ninguna de las que se han nombrado lo es. Por ejemplo: "Ciudadano Kane", es un coñazo, pero no es una mala película, de hecho, es una película que revolucionó el mundo del cine, no está sobrevalorada para nada. O "La lista de Schindler", puedes estar de acuerdo con lo que cuenta o su mensaje, etc... Pero ¿acaso es una mala película? ¿Qué tiene de malo si casi todo es técnicamente perfecto?

El padrino, 2001, Origen, Blade runner, Cadena perpetua... ¿sobrevaloradas? para nada, pueden gustar más o menos pero son muy buenas películas.


----------



## n_flamel (9 Abr 2019)

sinosuke dijo:


> La única vez que me largué de un cine, a la media hora de empezar la peli, fue con este truñaco infumable.



Muy bien traído. Es otro truño.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Abr 2019)

El bueno, el malo y el feo... me pareció larguísima. Pero una pasada. Lo mejor la banda sonora que es demasiado buena para esa película.

También está que el western me genera hastío absoluto. Es un género que nunca le he visto la gracia. NUNCA.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Abr 2019)

Yo pondría todas las pelis de tarantino que son boutades para gente que va de ways y no ha visto cine clásico en su pu vida pero va de entendido. Es el poochie del cine moderno.






Ei que pasa, soy tarantino tios. Digo muchos tacos joder, con mucha sangre joder. A tope joder. Id a ver mis pelis que son muy modernas (para crear autoestimita de macacos motoserrables).


----------



## vurvujo (9 Abr 2019)

ACTORSECUNDARIO dijo:


> Cadena Perpetua
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 98133



¡Qué dices!. Eso es un peliculón


----------



## vurvujo (9 Abr 2019)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Con esta mierda me dormí en el cine por primera vez en años, después intenté verla en casa con idéntico resultado.



Muy buena. Diría que está muy sub-valorada.


----------



## sinosuke (9 Abr 2019)

yavestruz dijo:


> . O "La lista de Schindler", puedes estar de acuerdo con lo que cuenta o su mensaje, etc... Pero ¿acaso es una mala película? ¿Qué tiene de malo si casi todo es técnicamente perfecto?





Ufff...La lista de Schindler podría haber sido una grandísima peli.....al igual que Salvar al soldado Ryan....o Inteligencia artificial.....pero , para mi gusto, se quedan en buenas pelis.

Es la puta manía que tiene el Spielbreg de tirar de sensiblería, añadiendo escenas que buscan el lagrimón fácil....y que se cargan la peli.

En la lista de Schindler la escena en que Schindler se saca el anillo y llorando le pide perdón los judíos, que podría haber salvado a más con lo que vale el anillo, buffff....escena ñoña para aburrir....en Salvar al soldado Ryan, la escena final demasiado larga (y otra vez sensiblera y ñoña a más no poder) del tipo, entre sollozos, preguntando ante la tumba si había valido la pena el salvarlo....

E Inteligencia artificial....que gran película podría haber sido....lo del hada y la ultima media hora es de traca.....

Al igual que en El imperio del sol.....una buena peli arruinada por exceso de ñoñería del Spielberg.





.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Abr 2019)

Lo que el viento se llevó, la he intentado ver algo así como 30 veces y soy incapaz, es totalmente INAGUANTABLE!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Que abras un hilo de estos, de los que se han abierto miles por aquí, con lo que de originalidad cero, y la primera pelicula que pones sea esta, es para fusilarte al amanecer.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (9 Abr 2019)

Se te ha olvidado el "no homo".


----------



## Billy Ray (9 Abr 2019)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Le retiro el saludo y le pongo en el ignore



Otro que tal baila, vaya tela...


----------



## eltonelero (10 Abr 2019)

Blade Runner no puede estar sobrevalorada ya que justamente su valoración como bien dice un forero llegó por el boca-oreja y la distancia objetiva del transcurrir de los años. En todo caso ha sido apropiada por el gafapastismo.

Gladiator para mi nunca ha sido sobrevalorada ya que nadie piensa que es una obra maestras sino simplemente una notable peli de épica-acción.

Para mi una pelicula que está sobrevalorad es.... Casablanca, nunca he entendido que digan que es la pelicula perfecta. No es mala pero no tiene nada sobresaliente, yo diría que no tiene nada siquiera que llegue a notable.

Las peliculas del Padrino:



En EE.UU se sacraliza y se pone en los altares todo lo relacionado con lo italoamericano y la mafia. Si Coppola o Martin Scorsese hacen una peli con los tres o cuatro actores italoamericanos de siempre (De Niro, Al Pacino,Pesci, Sorvino, etc etc) sobre el tema de la mafia, por inercia la van a poner por las nubes.


----------



## Chimpu (10 Abr 2019)

Casablanca es un peliculón!!

Desde el cartel de la película, la actuación de Bogart y Bergman, el final...la musica, la fotografía, la historia , la dirección, decorados...quizás hubiera hecho en falta un poco más de aventura y acción en lugar de desarrollar el metraje en ese insipido Rick's cafe pero lo dicho anteriormente compensa..

Meteros con otra pero casablanca merece toda la sobrevaloracion y es poca


----------



## eltonelero (10 Abr 2019)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para gente altamente ahostiable



Esa peli es el ejemplo de los Oscar de los últimos 10 años. Nominan películas decentes pero que no van a cambiar la historia del cine y al final gana una pelicula que en dos o tres años no la va a recordar ni Dios.


----------



## Chimpu (10 Abr 2019)

sinosuke dijo:


> Ufff...La lista de Schindler podría haber sido una grandísima peli.....al igual que Salvar al soldado Ryan....o Inteligencia artificial.....pero , para mi gusto, se quedan en buenas pelis.
> 
> Es la puta manía que tiene el Spielbreg de tirar de sensiblería, añadiendo escenas que buscan el lagrimón fácil....y que se cargan la peli.
> 
> ...




Lo dicho, entre 1972 y 1989 está lo mejorcito de Spielberg, con tener eso en la videoteca privada de un buen cinefilo sobra.


----------



## das kind (10 Abr 2019)

_300_. Otro truño cuyo éxito nunca he entendido.


----------



## grin (10 Abr 2019)

La vida es bella, basura pastelosa.


----------



## alvysinger (10 Abr 2019)

Los Padrinos sobrevaloradas ni de coña, incluso la tres. Yo las pondría casi a la misma altura. Son perfectas y están rodadas como dios.

Apocalypse now tampoco, para mí, es la película más importante de la historia del cine, todo lo que vino detrás huele a ella. Cosa que no puede decir, por poner alguna mítica, quizás sobrevaloradas; Casablanca o lo que el viento se llevó.

No soy fan de Spielberg, su cine no me dice nada, pero tampoco pienso que este sobrevalorado.


----------



## Sir Connor (10 Abr 2019)




----------



## El Jiñador (10 Abr 2019)

Vlad el Empotrador dijo:


> 2001: una odisea en el espacio.



Muérete, subnormal.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (10 Abr 2019)

Esta BASURA no la he visto, pero la triunfadora de los Oscars de este año merece un lugar de honor entre la puta mierda sobreinflada y sobrevalorada. Para colmo se llama, a secas, ROMA.


----------



## Sr.Azul (10 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Burda imitacion de 2001.



jaja bueno es q ya le gustaría a esta película tener algo q ver con 2001


----------



## Hermericus (10 Abr 2019)

Straton dijo:


> Blade Runner



Hereje. Blade Runner es una de las cimas del cine.

Para mi, la mas sobrevalorada cum laude es Cadena Perpetua. Inexplicablemente la han encumbrado a pelicula 'de calidad superior' cuando es una peli carcelaria de inocentes muy buenos y verdugos muy malos NWO muy normalita sin mas. Yo no sería capaz de volver a verla, y he visto algunas pelis a lo mejor 8 o 10 veces , y seguro que las volveré a ver. 

Las de la mafia, sobrevaloradas todas, incluso las dos primeras del Padrino, muy buenas pelis pero no en la cima del cine como se quieren poner. La mejor peli mafiosa que se ha hecho es Erase una vez en America.

Coincido con otros que las de Tarantino estan sobrevaloradisimas, las ultimas un verdadero truño. Se salva la EXCELENTE Pulp Fiction.

Almodovar.... bueno es que plantearnos simplemente que Almodovar sea un director de nivel es un chiste. Tiene 3 pelis buenas , que no muy buenas, (Pepi.... por su frescura y 'amateurismo', Que he hecho yo... y la menos buena 'mujeres al borde'), y el resto un truño mayor o menor.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (10 Abr 2019)

Gracias de nuevo, es un placer leerte.


----------



## Oligofrenico (10 Abr 2019)

Todo es una mentira; TODO dijo:


> Las del Padrino, que son buenas (excepto la tercera, que sobra) no el supuesto culmen del séptimo arte.
> 
> Las de Chaplin, que son comedias que tratan de ir de trascendentales cuando en realidad están vacías y lo único que las engorda son clichés que ya eran viejos entonces y que huelen a ataúd de Franco hoy.
> 
> ...



Se cree uste el Holocausto, o es todo mentira?


----------



## ﷽ (10 Abr 2019)

Oligofrenico dijo:


> Se cree uste el Holocausto, o es todo mentira?



Si TODAS son TODAS, TODO es TODO.


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Abr 2019)

Es el típico hilo guerracivilista que sólo está diseñado para crear enemistades duraderas y odios telúricos entre macacos que crean autoestimita por gustarle "x" o "y" película.

Para la página 10 todo van a ser amenazas de muertes.

Hacia falta un hilo así.


----------



## ﷽ (10 Abr 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es el típico hilo guerracivilista que sólo está diseñado para crear enemistades duraderas y odios telúricos entre macacos que crean autoestimita por gustarle "x" o "y" película.
> 
> Para la página 10 todo van a ser amenazas de muertes.
> 
> Hacia falta un hilo así.



A mí a me han puesto una bomba lapa. Hijos de puta.


----------



## cebollo (10 Abr 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pues yo estoy bastante de acuerdo con la mayoría de lo que se ha puesto.
> 
> El padrino 2 es un coñazo insufrible sin ritmo. La historia de vito corleone tiene cero intriga, cero interés. Encima es larga innecesariamente con montones de paja.
> La 3 la del abuelo cargandose medio regimiento mafioso en la opera... sin comentarios. Es directamente MUY MALA.
> ...




La primera del Padrino es muy buena y tuvo mucho éxito. La segunda tuvo buenas críticas y ganó Oscars pero en taquilla fue peor que la primera, al gran público le gustó menos. De hecho en el imaginario colectivo el Padrino es Brando. Los críticos más gafapastas del momento tuvieron entonces la típica reacción elitista de decir que la buena era la segunda, la demasiado buena para la plebe era la segunda...es un discurso que se ha mantenido hasta hoy.

Supongo que hay gente que lo piensa sinceramente pero el discurso de que la buena es la segunda a mi siempre me ha sonado a postureo.


----------



## rafabogado (10 Abr 2019)

Todo es una mentira; TODO dijo:


> Las del Padrino, que son buenas (excepto la tercera, que sobra) no el supuesto culmen del séptimo arte.
> 
> Las de Chaplin, que son comedias que tratan de ir de trascendentales cuando en realidad están vacías y lo único que las engorda son clichés que ya eran viejos entonces y que huelen a ataúd de Franco hoy.
> 
> ...




Vamos a tener que esperar a que ruedes tú algo para ver cine de calidad.


----------



## ﷽ (10 Abr 2019)

rafabogado dijo:


> Vamos a tener que esperar a que ruedes tú algo para ver cine de calidad.


----------



## cebollo (10 Abr 2019)

Todo es una mentira; TODO dijo:


> El verdugo, muy lejos de ser una de las mejores películas de Berlanga, cuánto más de ser una de las mejores películas españolas de la historia. Buena y ya está.



El verdugo creo que ha sido muy mitificada por cuestiones extracinematográficas. Todo el rollo ese de película valiente contra la pena de muerte en pleno franquismo y rollos así. Para mi es muy inferior a Plácido.


----------



## ﷽ (10 Abr 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> El verdugo creo que ha sido muy mitificada por cuestiones extracinematográficas. Todo el rollo ese de película valiente contra la pena de muerte en pleno franquismo y rollos así. Para mi es muy inferior a *Plácido*.



Ésa sí es una película enorme.

Cuando se hable de cine español, en vez de recomendar mierdas de Almodóvar, recomendad esa. Hay planos larguísimos muy buenos. Pocas pegas le pongo.


----------



## Iamtheblackwizards (10 Abr 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> El verdugo creo que ha sido muy mitificada por cuestiones extracinematográficas. Todo el rollo ese de película valiente contra la pena de muerte en pleno franquismo y rollos así. Para mi es muy inferior a Plácido.



El verdugo es cima del cine español. Al margen de censura/contracensura y gafapasteríos variados, el arco de los personajes, sus motivaciones y sus preocupaciones es perfecto. Va escalando hacia el final esperado como la tortura de la gota, con un tono y una cadencia envidiables. Y encima te ríes y disfrutas de la españa de la época, ves que no hemos cambiado en nada.

La escena casi al final donde llevan al reo por el patio y detrás va el verdugo hecho polvo es inmensa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Abr 2019)

Os tendré que cerrar yo el hilo:


----------



## angek (10 Abr 2019)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Ni hablar. Y menos en estos dias.
> Película de culto.



Querría saber más. No la he visto y me lo estoy pensando.

Edito: La Haine me parece sobrevalorada. Y Black Panther, que de paso, me parece muy mala.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (10 Abr 2019)

angek dijo:


> Querría saber más. No la he visto y me lo estoy pensando.
> 
> Edito: La Haine me parece sobrevalorada. Y Black Panther, que de paso, me parece muy mala.


----------



## ElCalvo (10 Abr 2019)

Casablanca, por ejemplo.
Actuaciones sobrevaloradas y argumento inverosímil.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (10 Abr 2019)

angek dijo:


> Querría saber más. No la he visto y me lo estoy pensando.
> 
> Edito: La Haine me parece sobrevalorada. Y Black Panther, que de paso, me parece muy mala.



Señor multimillonario que vive en un palacio, queda tetraplejico haciendo parapente.
Mantiene intactas sus capacidades mentales, pero pierde el interes por todo, debido al ambiente rancio que le rodea.
Hasta que contratan como cuidador a un chico de la banlieu parisina que le descubre un nuevo mundo: porritos, musica disco....El mundo de la superviviencia. Y le devuelve las ganas de vivir.
Historia real. 

Pero vamos que tampoco hace falta ser este hombre y tener 8 cuidadores para que puedas tener una vida "alegre" sin tener recurrir a que La Sexta retransmita tu suicidio.


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (10 Abr 2019)




----------



## Lord Yavestruc (10 Abr 2019)

Solo hay que echar un vistazo a los Oscar de los últimos años para sacar un montón de sobrevaloradas:
· ¿Qué hacen películas normalitas con Black Panther o Infiltrado en el KKK nominadas a "mejor película" este año?
· Moonlight (2017)... pero por favor ¿qué tiene de especial esta película? Quitando un par de actores secundarios el resto es muy cutre.
... Hay un montón, pasó de ir una por una.


----------



## calzonazos (10 Abr 2019)

Van damme infiernos infravalorada como película de humor


----------



## FireFoxTrot (10 Abr 2019)

das kind dijo:


> Amelie (truño infumable).



Amelie merece que se la empotren duro hasta hacerla llorar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Sr.Azul dijo:


> jaja bueno es q ya le gustaría a esta película tener algo q ver con 2001



Es un lamentable intento de imitarla. Viaje de exploracion por el espacio hacia lo desconocido pero tratando de descubrir algo, en este caso en lugar del origen del monolito van en plan operacion de rescate. Momento metafisico sustituyendo la escena de la habitacion de 2001 por una patochada sobre una estanteria de libros en una habitacion de una casa. Y por supuesto como colofon, en lugar del astronauta de 2001 viendose envejecido a si mismo, lo sustituyen por la hija del otro astronauta de marras.

Pero sobre todo la gran diferencia es que 2001 estaba basada en una novela de Arthur C. Clarke, y dirigida por un maestro del septimo arte como era Stanley Kubrick. Y la otra no es mas que una fantasmada de hollywood sin pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Que abras un hilo de estos, de los que se han abierto miles por aquí, con lo que de originalidad cero, y la primera pelicula que pones sea esta, es para fusilarte al amanecer.



Si lo abri fue porque otro forero me dijo ayer que todavia no existia ninguno al respecto. Si no, no lo hubiera abierto. Y si comence con "Centauros del desierto" era porque sabia que provocaria controversia porque por aqui hay mucho sibarita cinefilo de mierda.



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Seria mas sensato plantearse cuales son las peliculas mas sobrevaloradas de la historia, aunque creo que ya debe existir algun hilo sobre ello.





Todo es una mentira; TODO dijo:


> No hay. Lo más parecido es esto. hilo de las cosas sobrevaloradas
> 
> O esto. Cine y TV - Pelis sobrevaloradas de ciencia ficción.



Cine y TV - ¿Cuál es la PEOR película que habéis visto?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

n_flamel dijo:


> Y no te equivocabas. Yo aún recuerdo al tipo aquel de las gafas de culo de botella y la pipa y pensar: me está queriendo vender una moto averiada.
> 
> "La primera impresión es la que vale."



Se esta usted refiriendo a Miguel Marias, y otro que tal bailaba era Torres Dulce, que luego seria fiscal del estado con el Partido Podrido. Un par de meapilas que van de criticos de cine de nivel por la vida, pero solo les gustan las peliculas en blanco y negro.

Tambien recuerdo que "Cowboy de medianoche" tampoco les molaba.

Decir eso es un sacrilegio, gran pelicula:


----------



## seven up (10 Abr 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> La primera del Padrino es muy buena y tuvo mucho éxito. La segunda tuvo buenas críticas y ganó Oscars pero en taquilla fue peor que la primera, al gran público le gustó menos. De hecho en el imaginario colectivo el Padrino es Brando. Los críticos más gafapastas del momento tuvieron entonces la típica reacción elitista de decir que la buena era la segunda, la demasiado buena para la plebe era la segunda...es un discurso que se ha mantenido hasta hoy.
> 
> Supongo que hay gente que lo piensa sinceramente pero el discurso de que la buena es la segunda a mi siempre me ha sonado a postureo.



Está claro de que los críticos llegaron tarde, ninguneándola en su estreno, se intentaron subir al carro en marcha, lo mismo dicen de "El imperio contrataca" o de "Terminator 2".


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Straton dijo:


> 10 segundos improvisados por Rutger Hauer no salvan una película que es un coñazo plomizo de principio a fin con una historia absurda, como que busquen androides infiltrados con unos complicados y absurdos test cuando en la ficha policial tienen las fotos de los replicantes...
> 
> El únimo motivo por el que esta película se idolatra es esa escena y la otra del padre, ambas inprovisadas por Rutgher Hauer, no por el inutil de Ridley Scott que salvando alien solo hace bodrios aburridos con muy buena fotografía.



Lo mejor de Blade Runner es la manera magistral en la que se logran combinar dos generos cinematograficos tan dispares, el cine negro y el de ciencia ficcion.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

sinosuke dijo:


> Me he quedado con su cara. Que lo sepa.........Esto no va quedar así como así....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lugar, dia y hora para partirnos la cara, oiga.

Centauros del desierto es un coñazo que solo les puede gustar a los devotos de las peliculas de indios y vaqueros. Ah, y John Ford tambien es un director de cine sobrevalorado, ahi queda eso.

Por cierto, Kill Bill no creo que este sobrevalorada porque no pasa de resultar entretenida sin mas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Skara dijo:


> salvo Hable con ella



Pues hable usted con ella si quiere, yo paso.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lugar, dia y hora para partirnos la cara, oiga.
> 
> *Centauros del desierto es un coñazo *que solo les puede gustar a los devotos de las peliculas de indios y vaqueros. Ah, y *John Ford tambien es un director de cine sobrevalorado,* ahi queda eso.
> 
> Por cierto, Kill Bill no creo que este sobrevalorada porque no pasa de resultar entretenida sin mas.



¿Y se queda ustec tan nancho, eh?...


Que participe el y su suegra en el hilo, no alimenten trolazos...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Y se queda ustec tan nancho, eh?...
> 
> 
> Que participe el y su suegra en el hilo, no alimenten trolazos...



Ves una de Ford, y ya las has visto todas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Petardo infumable aburrido hasta la saciedad




*¡¡¡Tienes que chupar, estupido!!!*


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Connor dijo:


> Cocodrilo Dundee 1y 2



A mi no me parecen sobrevaloradas, de hecho la segunda era bastante floja. Pero la primera era una buena comedia romantica y punto.

Tremendo culo:



Y la escena final me parece maravillosa:


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2019)

Cualquier "película" del Almódovar. Que le eutanasien a este tío por el bien de la humanidad por favor.

Saludos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

n_flamel dijo:


> Sin duda esta putísima mierda que en mi juventud los gafapastas consideraban "cine de culto" (todo Wim Wenders se puede tirar a la basura sin remordimientos):



Estoy bastante de acuerdo con respecto a esa en concreto, pero yo siempre he sentido debilidad por una que realizo junto a Michelangelo Antonioni. La cual creo que en su momento ya mencione en otro hilo que abri sobre peliculas infravaloradas.

Tal vez porque yo tambien fuese como uno de esos gafapastas adoradores del cine de culto.







(Por cierto, para los que nunca la hayan visto, a Sophie Marceau se la veia en pelota picada, incluyendo el conejo peludo).


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Yo soy simpatizante independentista y en cambio tambien he dicho que me parece una gran pelicula, una cosa no quita la otra, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Nefersen dijo:


> Perdona. Salvo Que he hecho yo para merecer esto.



La unica que se salva, todo lo demas, cine para gays.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Todas las de Almodovar.





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Cualquiera de Almodovar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pues yo estoy bastante de acuerdo con la mayoría de lo que se ha puesto.
> 
> El padrino 2 es un coñazo insufrible sin ritmo. La historia de vito corleone tiene cero intriga, cero interés. Encima es larga innecesariamente con montones de paja.
> La 3 la del abuelo cargandose medio regimiento mafioso en la opera... sin comentarios. Es directamente MUY MALA.
> ...



La una y la dos no son dos partes, en realidad son la misma pelicula, y por eso se complementan a la perfeccion.


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (10 Abr 2019)

Come sano dijo:


>



Eso no me lo dices a la cara pvta. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

yavestruz dijo:


> Puedes estar de acuerdo con que no te gusten pero malas casi ninguna de las que se han nombrado lo es. Por ejemplo: "Ciudadano Kane", es un coñazo, pero no es una mala película, de hecho, es una película que revolucionó el mundo del cine, no está sobrevalorada para nada. O "La lista de Schindler", puedes estar de acuerdo con lo que cuenta o su mensaje, etc... Pero ¿acaso es una mala película? ¿Qué tiene de malo si casi todo es técnicamente perfecto?
> 
> El padrino, 2001, Origen, Blade runner, Cadena perpetua... ¿sobrevaloradas? para nada, pueden gustar más o menos pero son muy buenas películas.



¿Que Ciudadano Kane no esta sobrevalorada?, pero si siempre se la ha considerado como una obra maestra por todos los cinefilos y criticos de cine sin discusion. Y sin embargo, como usted bien ha dicho, y yo mencione primero, es un coñazo total.

De hecho, Orson Welles, es otro director de cine completamente sobrevalorado. Lo unico interesante que hizo en su carrera fue la guerra de los mundos, y solo se trataba de una emision de un programa de radio.


----------



## Maese Jean-Paul Marat (10 Abr 2019)

Todo es una mentira; TODO dijo:


> Las del Padrino, que son buenas (excepto la tercera, que sobra) no el supuesto culmen del séptimo arte.
> 
> Las de Chaplin, que son comedias que tratan de ir de trascendentales cuando en realidad están vacías y lo único que las engorda son clichés que ya eran viejos entonces y que huelen a ataúd de Franco hoy.
> 
> ...



Te estoy perdiendo el respeto. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El bueno, el malo y el feo... me pareció larguísima. Pero una pasada. Lo mejor la banda sonora que es demasiado buena para esa película.
> 
> También está que el western me genera hastío absoluto. Es un género que nunca le he visto la gracia. NUNCA.



Sucribo totalmente de la primera palabra a la ultima.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Que cachondo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

sinosuke dijo:


> Ufff...La lista de Schindler podría haber sido una grandísima peli.....*al igual que Salvar al soldado Ryan*....o Inteligencia artificial.....pero , para mi gusto, se quedan en buenas pelis.
> 
> Es la puta manía que tiene el Spielbreg de tirar de sensiblería, añadiendo escenas que buscan el lagrimón fácil....y que se cargan la peli.
> 
> ...



Buena sin mas, "La delgada linea roja" le daba mil vueltas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Lo que el viento se llevó, la he intentado ver algo así como 30 veces y soy incapaz, es totalmente INAGUANTABLE!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



Un clasico inmortal de la historia del cine.

Haga usted el favor de no volver a participar en este hilo para no volver a hacer semejante ridiculo.


----------



## Satori (10 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Lo mejor de Blade Runner es la manera magistral en la que se logran combinar dos generos cinematograficos tan dispares, el cine negro y el de ciencia ficcion.




es una combinación que es bastante frecuente, generalmente con buenos resultados.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Blade Runner no puede estar sobrevalorada ya que justamente su valoración como bien dice un forero llegó por el boca-oreja y la distancia objetiva del transcurrir de los años. En todo caso ha sido apropiada por el gafapastismo.
> 
> Gladiator para mi nunca ha sido sobrevalorada ya que nadie piensa que es una obra maestras sino simplemente una notable peli de épica-acción.
> 
> ...



Gladiator no es una pelicula, parece mas bien un videoclip. Se la ha considerado una de las mejores peliculas de genero de los ultimos tiempos, y cualquier pelicula de romanos de la decada de los sesenta es mejor que esa.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Esa peli es el ejemplo de los Oscar de los últimos 10 años. Nominan películas decentes pero que no van a cambiar la historia del cine y al final gana una pelicula que en dos o tres años no la va a recordar ni Dios.



De acuerdo, buena sin mas. Y prueba evidente de que cada vez se ruedan menos peliculas de las que merezcan pasar a la historia. A este paso todo sera Stars Wars, X-Men y cuatro caralladas mas por ahi sueltas. El cine comercial actual cada dia resulta mas infumable. Precuelas, secuelas, malas copias, imitaciones, etc...


----------



## J-Z (10 Abr 2019)

mierdadano kane sin duda


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

das kind dijo:


> _300_. Otro truño cuyo éxito nunca he entendido.



A mi me gusto, la siguiente ya no me intereso para nada.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (10 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Que Ciudadano Kane no esta sobrevalorada?, pero si siempre se la ha considerado como una obra maestra por todos los cinefilos y criticos de cine sin discusion. Y sin embargo, como usted bien ha dicho, y yo mencione primero, es un coñazo total.
> 
> De hecho, Orson Welles, es otro director de cine completamente sobrevalorado. Lo unico interesante que hizo en su carrera fue la guerra de los mundos, y solo se trataba de una emision de un programa de radio.



Me quedé sopa viendo "Ciudadano Kane" pero es indiscutible que técnicamente estaba a años luz de todas las demás en su época, Welles inventó varias técnicas siendo apenas un chaval, planos, iluminación... Te recomiendo "Sed de mal", tanto como la dirección, solo tienes que fijarte en al plano secuencia que abre la película como interpretando al policía, está magistral, él es lo mejor de la película.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Connor dijo:


>



Buen intento, pero es una pelicula de las que se merecen pasar a la historia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> Almodovar.... bueno es que plantearnos simplemente que Almodovar sea un director de nivel es un chiste. Tiene 3 pelis buenas , que no muy buenas, (Pepi.... por su frescura y 'amateurismo', Que he hecho yo... y la menos buena 'mujeres al borde'), y el resto un truño mayor o menor.



Pero el hecho es que incomprensiblemente es un director reconocido incluso a nivel internacional.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Maravillosa pelicula que marco a toda una generacion entre la cual por supuesto me incluyo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es el típico hilo guerracivilista que sólo está diseñado para crear enemistades duraderas y odios telúricos entre macacos que crean autoestimita por gustarle "x" o "y" película.
> 
> Para la página 10 todo van a ser amenazas de muertes.
> 
> Hacia falta un hilo así.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> Supongo que hay gente que lo piensa sinceramente pero el discurso de que la buena es la segunda a mi siempre me ha sonado a postureo.



Antes yo tambien lo pensaba, pero con el paso del tiempo he aprendido a degustar la segunda tanto como la primera como los buenos vinos.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero el hecho es que incomprensiblemente es un director reconocido incluso a nivel internacional.



Porque es progre y maricón.


----------



## Trustno1 (10 Abr 2019)

2001: Odisea en el espacio. 

Loft.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)




----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Fnz dijo:


> Casablanca, por ejemplo.
> Actuaciones sobrevaloradas y argumento inverosímil.



Inveriosimil por que.


----------



## Suprimo (10 Abr 2019)

David Lynch es para gente que gostosamente enviaría al potro


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Muchas de las respuestas expuestas subestiman películas que han creado nuevos estilos y formas de narración en el cine y que cambiaron la historia de la cinematografía.
> 
> A mi no me gustó particularmente "Don Quijote" de Cervantes, pero nunca se me ocurriría despreciarla.
> 
> ...



Son las dos tipicas peliculas que uno no se atreveria a reconocer que no le gustan en una reunion de snobs.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Es usted un grosero y un falton, asi que lugar, dia y hora para partirnos la cara, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Satori dijo:


> es una combinación que es bastante frecuente, generalmente con buenos resultados.



¿Con tan buenos resultados?, pues ponga ejemplos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

yavestruz dijo:


> Me quedé sopa viendo "Ciudadano Kane" pero es indiscutible que técnicamente estaba a años luz de todas las demás en su época, Welles inventó varias técnicas siendo apenas un chaval, planos, iluminación... Te recomiendo "Sed de mal", tanto como la dirección, solo tienes que fijarte en al plano secuencia que abre la película como interpretando al policía, está magistral, él es lo mejor de la película.



Coño, es que de no ser por la realizacion tecnica habria pasado sin pena ni gloria. Pero las interpretaciones, el desarrollo en si, es todo un coñazo presuntuoso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> Porque es progre y maricón.



¿Acaso no hay progres y maricones en el extranjero?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

∞/∞ dijo:


> El hilo que Vd. abrió trata de películas "sobrevaloradas", no de peliculas "que-no-le-gustan-a-Vd.-pero-que-cree-Vd.-que-solo-gustan-a-_snobs_" ¿verdad?.
> 
> Resulta que las películas que Vd. resalta son elogiadas no solo por _snobs_, sino unánimemente por los profesionales del cine ¿Por qué será? ¿Porque son directores y técnicos de cine _snobs_? Habrías de reconocer que el mayor _snob_ aquí eres tú. Pero bueno, ya comprendemos que la honestidad no cae del cielo como el maná.



Todas las peliculas que he mencionado al menos yo, es porque considero que estan sobrevaloradas. Porque si me pusiese a mencionar tambien todas las que no me gustan, la lista seria infinita.

Y como voy a ser yo un snob diciendo abiertamente que Ciudadano Kane o Centauros del desierto me parecen autenticos coñazos, o que John Ford y Orson Welles me parecen tambien directores sobrevalorados.

En todo caso acuseme si quiere de troll o de provocador, pero no de snob.

Lo que pasa es que dentro del mundo del cine me parece a mi que sobran los snobs y los cinefilos de boquilla que en realidad pasan como de la mierda de esos grandes clasicos sobrevalorados, pero que no pueden admitirlo para que no les señalen con el dedo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Una que creo que todavia no se ha mencionado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Vamos a hablar claro, señores, esta, directamente es una mierda.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2019)

La Vida es Bella en particular y cualquier película sobre el Holocausto en general.

Saludos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

Otra de las que arraso en los Oscar, y que hay que echarle mucha moral para tragarsela entera.


----------



## eltonelero (10 Abr 2019)

Suprimo dijo:


> David Lynch es para gente que gostosamente enviaría al potro



Culpable.
Lynch tiene PELICULONES con mayusculas pero a veces se le ha ido la pinza (Inland Empire). Bueno que se le va la pinza aun mas de lo que se le va normalmente.
Tarantino no está sobrevalorado.

Es un tio que en sus peliculas se nota que ama el cine y sus peliculas son metacinematográficas. Aunque sus historias están bien casi es lo de menos, es como lo desarrolla y cuenta.

Tanto Lynch como Tarantino son directores que pueden despertar odios pero para hacer pelis inconfundibles, con estilo propio has de arriesgarte y salirte de gustos masivos o peliculas facilonas por los temas.


----------



## hartman2 (10 Abr 2019)

quien ha dicho que apocapylse now esta sobrevalorada cagon en dios el otro dia la vi 3 veces en TCM y me sigue molando.
la escena de los franceses de lo mejor de la peli.


----------



## hartman2 (10 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Otra de las que arraso en los Oscar, y que hay que echarle mucha moral para tragarsela entera.



3 veces intente verla como titanic y me quede sopa.


----------



## zapatitos (10 Abr 2019)

12 Años de Esclavitud...ni a mi peor enemigo en el foro se la recomendaría.

Saludos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

El Señor de los Anillos no la considero sobrevalorada, porque es una buena trilogia, y considero que merecia resultar premiada, pero tambien hay que reconocer claramente, que en muchos momentos se hace francamente soporifera. Todas las escenas de los hobbits y el chepudo caminando por el monte, aburren hasta a las ovejas, oigan.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

hartman2 dijo:


> 3 veces intente verla como titanic y me quede sopa.



Si quiere usted realmente quedarse dormido a pierna suelta, pruebe a intentar tragarse esta entera.

(Cuenta la leyenda que si te la logras tragar hasta el final, se te puede aparecer la virgen de Fatima.)


----------



## audienorris1899 (10 Abr 2019)

Me pongo la armadura y digo: Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Me pongo la armadura y digo: Pulp Fiction.



Para una realmente buena que tiene Tarantino, ya le vale de carallo, oiga.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Abr 2019)

hartman2 dijo:


> quien ha dicho que apocapylse now esta sobrevalorada cagon en dios el otro dia la vi 3 veces en TCM y me sigue molando.
> la escena de los franceses de lo mejor de la peli.



A poder ser siempre mejor, "Apocalypse Now Redux", para poder disfrutarla como dios manda.


----------



## hartman2 (10 Abr 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> De las que he visto de Tarantino tan sólo *me gustó Reservoir Dogs*. La de Abierto Hasta el Amanecer también, aunque ahí no era el director creo.



Esa es crema solo sale una tia y la matan.


----------



## Delco (10 Abr 2019)

Abro Paraguas


----------



## CERIC MAXWELL (10 Abr 2019)




----------



## hartman2 (10 Abr 2019)

pero si esa peli es un LOL continuo.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Un clasico inmortal de la historia del cine.
> 
> Haga usted el favor de no volver a participar en este hilo para no volver a hacer semejante ridiculo.



Si a ti te gusta me parece estupendo pero de eso a que me digas que no participe más en el hilo VA UN SALTO. Me parece una PUTA MIERDA DE PELÍCULA, CURSI, LENTA, ABURRIDA, con diálogos absurdos y frases ridículas como A DIOS PONGO POR TESTIGO... Y ME SUDA LA POLLA LOS OSCAR Y PREMIOS QUE LE DIERON, más le dieron a TITANIC y es otro bodrio.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Abr 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Me pongo la armadura y digo: Pulp Fiction.



Totalmente INSOPORTABLE, hace años me entretuve en editarla y montarla en orden y ganaba bastante pero esos saltos temporales que da se los podía haber metido en el culo .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Hermericus (10 Abr 2019)

Los 20 minutos desde que Travolta va a buscar a Uma hasta que la devuelve a su casa después del pinchazo es una obra maestra y eso solo ya salva a toda la pelicula.


----------



## Skara (10 Abr 2019)

n_flamel dijo:


> No diré que todo en esa película es mérito de *R. Scott porque en efecto su cine es bastante mediocre y parece raro ese peliculón al comienzo de una carrera y no volver a repetir ese nivel nunca*.
> 
> Aún así sea como sea esa película es una de las mejores de la historia del cine, no se recuerda sólo por dos escenas, esto es FALSO, es una maravilla en la que todo encaja como en una sinfonía, eso sí requiere ser vista varias veces. Y también te digo que cuantos más años pasen más LEGENDARIA será.



¡En garde! estrenarse como director con “Los duelistas” no es poco, de segundo plato “Alien, el octavo pasajero”, y de postre “Blade Runner”. Pues como Coppola y sus tres padrinos.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Otra de las que arraso en los Oscar, y que hay que echarle mucha moral para tragarsela entera.



Bailando con lobos es un peliculón.

La plagiaron descaradamente con Avatar.


----------



## hartman2 (10 Abr 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> Bailando con lobos es un peliculón.
> 
> La plagiaron descaradamente con Avatar.



de hecho se dice que avatar= bailando con lobos+los pitufos.


----------



## foreromatic2000 (10 Abr 2019)

Birdman


----------



## ﷽ (11 Abr 2019)

General Zumalacárregui dijo:


> Te estoy perdiendo el respeto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



Así ha de ser. Nunca ha de amárseme demasiado. El camino medio es la mejor vía.


----------



## Mauito (11 Abr 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> De las que he visto de Tarantino tan sólo me gustó Reservoir Dogs. La de Abierto Hasta el Amanecer también, aunque ahí no era el director creo.



Cree ustec bien; Robert Rodriguez la dirigio.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Abr 2019)

Toda la saga Torrente, vi la primera y ninguna más, ni sé porque versión van ya.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Abr 2019)

Jhon "Rabo" dijo:


> Toda la saga Torrente, vi la primera y ninguna más, ni sé porque versión van ya.



Pero que dices, si la saga Torrente es una obra de arte, refleja el CUTRERISMO EJPAÑOL FIELMENTE, bromas aparte son películas para reírte un rato y nada más, que digas que está sobrevalorada no se ajusta a la realidad ya que nadie en su sano juicio las considera grandes películas .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Vinicius Junior (11 Abr 2019)

Voy a poner "Lo que el viento se llevó" en tu hilo, que es la pole del mío.

Cine y TV - ¿Cuál es la película más sobrevalorada de la historia del cine?


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (11 Abr 2019)

Skara dijo:


> ¡En garde! estrenarse como director con “Los duelistas” no es poco, de segundo plato “Alien, el octavo pasajero”, y de postre “Blade Runner”. Pues como Coppola y sus tres padrinos.



Sólo es una corazonada, pero siempre he pensado que las pelis buenas de Ridley, lo son porque su hermano, Tony, el verdadero poseedor de talento, pasaba por allí y le daba buenos consejos. Posiblemente True Romance me gustó tanto que dejó esta idea en mi cerebro.

Tampoco creo que se suicidara, (o a lo mejor sí, y cuando vió el guión que tenía que producir (Stoker), prefirió acabar con todo)


----------



## Suprimo (11 Abr 2019)

Yo lo pongo yo, no es una peli y ese es su mayor error, dos horas estiradas hasta las ocho horas de metraje insulso con tramas dignas de culebrón venezolano mientras se la casca a la crema el director de la forma más lenta posible y con los actores sobreactuando muy en especial el Cohle, un detective Jonny texano de mierda:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La naranja mecanica es una pelicula de culto aunque no llegue a obra maestra.



Rectifico, si que la considero tambien una obra maestra porque han pasado cuarentaytantos años desde su estreno, y todavia sigue resultando igual de provocadora.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Si a ti te gusta me parece estupendo pero de eso a que me digas que no participe más en el hilo VA UN SALTO. Me parece una PUTA MIERDA DE PELÍCULA, CURSI, LENTA, ABURRIDA, con diálogos absurdos y frases ridículas como A DIOS PONGO POR TESTIGO... Y ME SUDA LA POLLA LOS OSCAR Y PREMIOS QUE LE DIERON, más le dieron a TITANIC y es otro bodrio.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



Señor mio, habla usted con la ligereza propia de un necio carente del mas minimo gusto cinematografico al atreverse a colocar en la picota a una de las obras cumbres del septimo arte. "Lo que el viento se llevo", es por derecho propio, una pelicula imperecedera, que todavia podria arrancarle lagrimas de emocion incluso al mas pintado, narrando una historia de amor de las que hacen epoca y se quedan para siempre enraizadas en el subconsciente colectivo, hasta germinar de nuevo una y otra vez, como lograba Escarlata O´hara en su anhelada tierra de Tara.

Hagase por tanto el favor a si mismo de no volver a mancillar esa grandiosa pelicula con su ignorancia supina, para no seguir haciendo tamaño ridiculo, que tenga a buen seguro que le dejara retratado como a un vulgar patan, por los siglos de los siglos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Totalmente INSOPORTABLE, hace años me entretuve en editarla y montarla en orden y ganaba bastante pero esos saltos temporales que da se los podía haber metido en el culo .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



Joder, pero si los saltos argumentales son precisamenter lo mejor de la pelicula.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Joder, pero si los saltos argumentales son precisamenter lo mejor de la pelicula.



Pues será en tu opinión, en la mía la hacen totalmente inaguantable.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> Los 20 minutos desde que Travolta va a buscar a Uma hasta que la devuelve a su casa después del pinchazo es una obra maestra y eso solo ya salva a toda la pelicula.



Totalmennte de acuerdo, especialmente la parte de la cena y el baile. Ya solo por eso siempre merece la pena volver a verla. Sin olvidar aquella frase mitica en la escena de la tienda, "practicaremos el medievo con tu culo".


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Skara dijo:


> ¡En garde! estrenarse como director con *“Los duelistas”* no es poco, de segundo plato “Alien, el octavo pasajero”, y de postre “Blade Runner”. Pues como Coppola y sus tres padrinos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> Bailando con lobos es un *peliculón*.
> 
> La plagiaron descaradamente con Avatar.



Supongo que solo lo dira por la duracion.


----------



## Vorsicht (11 Abr 2019)

La jerra de las jalasias!

Lo malo es que nos pilló pequeñajos!


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Señor mio, habla usted con la ligereza propia de un necio carente del mas minimo gusto cinematografico al atreverse a colocar en la picota a una de las obras cumbres del septimo arte. "Lo que el viento se llevo", es por derecho propio, una pelicula imperecedera, que todavia podria arrancarle lagrimas de emocion incluso al mas pintado, narrando una historia de amor de las que hacen epoca y se quedan para siempre enraizadas en el subconsciente colectivo, hasta germinar de nuevo una y otra vez, como lograba Escarlata O´hara en su anhelada tierra de Tara.
> 
> Hagase por tanto el favor asi mismo de no volver a mancillar esa grandiosa pelicula con su ignorancia supina, para no seguir haciendo tamaño ridiculo, que tenga a buen seguro que le dejara retratado como a un vulgar patan, por los siglos de los siglos.



El que queda retratado eres tú si te gusta semejante cursilería, ya en su época tuvo muchas críticas, que le dieran en montones de premios no quiere decir nada absolutamente, es larga, pesada, frases ridiculas... la negra ZUMBONA es patética, la protagonista no sabe ni actuar...NI REGALADA, si me das a elegir entre ver ESO y una de Torrente no tendría la más mínima duda, TORRENTE!!! al menos se que la hicieron para reír, sin pretensiones .

No suelo visitar forocoches pero pones en Google Lo que el viento se llevó sobrevalorada y el primer enlace va a un hilo de ese foro, te hago un copy&paste :

Anoche vi esa mítica película, la más taquillera de la Historia..... y menudo bodrio insufrible.
Las actuaciones son ridículas (parece una película de dibujos animados), con un guión infantil a más no poder.
La banda sonora muy buena, así como.el vestuario, pero como ya digo una historia contada de manera lo más absurda, irreal e infantil que haya visto.
Como ejemplo, los esclavos negros parecen todos retrasados mentales.


COMO PUEDES VER NO SOY EL ÚNICO QUE OPINA QUE ES UNA PUTA MIERDA!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Mauito dijo:


> Cree ustec bien; Robert Rodriguez la dirigio.



Me encantan las tres, suponiendo que con Matrix solo se refiera a la primera.

Brokeback Mountain es una historia de amor con mayusculas. Y la interpretacion de Natalie Portman en Cisne Negro, es sencillamente perfecta. En cuanto a Matrix, grandisima pelicula, mala trilogia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Jhon "Rabo" dijo:


> Toda la saga Torrente, vi la primera y ninguna más, ni sé porque versión van ya.



La primera es cojonuda, oiga. Las dos siguientes ya solo dan para echar el rato a falta de otra cosa. Y a partir de ahi, ya me baje del carro.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Voy a poner "Lo que el viento se llevó" en tu hilo, que es la pole del mío.
> 
> Cine y TV - ¿Cuál es la película más sobrevalorada de la historia del cine?



Y asi querra usted hacerme la competencia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo lo pongo yo, no es una peli y ese es su mayor error, dos horas estiradas hasta las ocho horas de metraje insulso con tramas dignas de culebrón venezolano mientras se la casca a la crema el director de la forma más lenta posible y con los actores sobreactuando muy en especial el Cohle, un detective Jonny texano de mierda:



Todas las series estan estiradas, compañero.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues será en tu opinión, en la mía la hacen totalmente inaguantable.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



Cuando la vi por primera vez pense al empezar a verla, coño, pero a este tio se la ha ido la olla, luego al terminarla pense, joder, este tio es un puto genio. Y finalmente despues de ver otras mas, llegue a la conclusion de que tener talento lo tiene, pero tampoco tiene tanto como algunos le quieren otorgar.

Tarantino esta bien en pequeñas dosis, pero en grandes resulta cansino.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No suelo visitar forocoches pero pones en Google Lo que el viento se llevó sobrevalorada y el primer enlace va a un hilo de ese foro,



No hay mas preguntas, señoria.


----------



## J-Z (11 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Que Ciudadano Kane no esta sobrevalorada?, pero si siempre se la ha considerado como una obra maestra por todos los cinefilos y criticos de cine sin discusion. Y sin embargo, como usted bien ha dicho, y yo mencione primero, es un coñazo total.
> 
> De hecho, Orson Welles, es otro director de cine completamente sobrevalorado. Lo unico interesante que hizo en su carrera fue la guerra de los mundos, y solo se trataba de una emision de un programa de radio.



El orson mierdas este, el otro día me vi
* El cuarto mandamiento *

Otra mediocridad, aunque al menos no es un truño como mierdadano kane


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Delco dijo:


> Abro Paraguas



Hay peliculas que te pueden llamar mas o menos la atencion, pero que incluso aunque no te seduzcan especialmente, no les puedes negar que tienen algo especial. Por cierto, hay algun hilo por ahi dedicado a esta, aunque seguramente usted ya lo sepa y por eso ha tratado de realizar este burdo intento de provocacion.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Hay mucha gente a la que le encanta esta pelicula, especialmente entre el publico femenino, pero yo soy totalmente incapaz de ponerme a verla. Tal vez porque sea una peli de negros, o porque sencillamente, no soporte a Whoopi Goldberg .


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Hasta tal punto no soporto a Whoopi Goldberg, que tampoco puedo ponerme a ver esta porque tambien sale ella.


----------



## Delco (11 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Hay peliculas que te pueden llamar mas o menos la atencion, pero que incluso aunque no te seduzcan especialmente, no les puedes negar que tienen algo especial. Por cierto, hay algun hilo por ahi dedicado a esta, aunque seguramente usted ya lo sepa y por eso ha tratado de realizar este burdo intento de provocacion.



No, no he visto el hilo que hay, aunque sí que he visto a algún forero hablar bien de ella. La vi hasta el final obligándome un poco y aunque es posible que tenga algo especial yo no se lo veo. Ahora mismo estoy viendo Cuando el destino nos alcance y te digo que me está entreteniendo más que la de Dune.


----------



## Otrasvidas (11 Abr 2019)

Inception,Matrix,El Sexto Sentido,Saga Bourne,Frozen,El Sueño Eterno,Blade Runner,Drive,Taxi Driver,La Vida de Adele,Amelie.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> *...,Taxi Driver,...*



Por favor, que alguien llame a seguridad para que desalojen inmediatamente a este caballero.


----------



## Rubencillo (11 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Totalmennte de acuerdo, especialmente la parte de la cena y el baile. Ya solo por eso siempre merece la pena volver a verla. Sin olvidar aquella frase mitica en la escena de la tienda, "practicaremos el medievo con tu culo".



Yo añadiría la escena donde Jon Voight explica al niño la historia del reloj.


----------



## GarciaBarbon (11 Abr 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Inception,Matrix,El Sexto Sentido,Saga Bourne,Frozen,El Sueño Eterno,Blade Runner,Drive,Taxi Driver,La Vida de Adele,Amelie.



SOBREVALORADAS, no de las guais, las que dan lo que prometen, 

estas que dices dan espectáculo, entretenidas, y muchas son de gran calidad artística.

reportado por troll, 

si hubieras dicho cualquiera del cine español desde el R78, tendrías muchos zanks


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Rubencillo dijo:


> Yo añadiría la escena donde Jon Voight explica al niño la historia del reloj.



¿Comorl?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

"El caso Bourne" es una buena peli, lo que pasa es que despues sucede lo de siempre, hay que seguir ordeñando la vaca.


----------



## Lake (11 Abr 2019)

Encuentros en la tercera fase
Jesucristo superstar


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Lake dijo:


> *Encuentros en la tercera fase*
> Jesucristo superstar



Joder, otra jodida maravilla, como molaria verla en el cine. De esas que me habria encantado ver cuando se estrenaron.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Aqui se conoce que la gente ya empieza a desbarrar de mala manera, pero hasta para provocar hay que tener un minimo de estilo.

¿Realmente era tan bueno Dreyer? ¿Hay alguien a quien verdaderamente le gustase alguna vez esta pelicula?


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Abr 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Inception,Matrix,El Sexto Sentido,Saga Bourne,Frozen,El Sueño Eterno,Blade Runner,Drive,Taxi Driver,La Vida de Adele,Amelie.



De la saga Bourne solo se salva la primera, es entretenida sin más, no es un PELICULON, las demás basurilla. Blade Runner es un rollo, vale que está medio bien hecha pero el guion está incompleto y quien no leyó el libro antes no se entera de muchas cosas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Otrasvidas (11 Abr 2019)

Inception y Matrix son 2 ejemplos de un tipo de película que odio con todas mis fuerzas.Ese cine palomitero que,para no ser tildado de meramente comercial,incluye filosofía de baratillo que da la misma vergüenza ajena que las Charos de Mierda y sus frases de Paulo Coelho en su muro de Facebook.
Taxi Driver es soporífera.Alguien que se convierte en un facha deplorable por los horrores de la intolerable guerra de Vietnam.Toda la película consiste en una acumulación de paridas de Travis para que seamos unos buenos católicos que pongan la otra mejilla.
Drive .Cuando lo más reseñable de una película es la estética y la banda sonora,mal vamos.
Frozen.No concibo que pueda encantar a tanta gente que no entra en los parámetros de hembra no mayor de 12 años.
El Sexto Sentido.La sorpresa se destapa en la segunda escena y el resto de la película es paja para que el espectador no dé crédito ante semejante SPOILER a las primeras de cambio.
Amelie.No hay personaje más tironucable en la historia del cine que Madame Poulain.
Blade Runner.De no ser por el monólogo de Roy Batty,no sería nadie en la Historia del Cine.
La Vida de Adele.De no ser porque las protagonistas son homosexuales que se pasan buena parte del metraje follando,nadie le hubiera hecho ni puto caso.Típica francesada Gauche Divine de pijos snobs con sensibilidad artística,muy tolerantes,muy avanzados y con un corazón que no les cabe en el pecho contra tradicionalistas hostiables que deben ser guillotinados para que el mundo sea un poco mejor.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Taxi Driver es soporífera.Alguien que se convierte en un facha deplorable por los horrores de la intolerable guerra de Vietnam.Toda la película consiste en una acumulación de paridas de Travis para que seamos unos buenos católicos que pongan la otra mejilla.



La interpretacion de De Niro haciendo de antiheroe sociopata, marginal e inadaptado me resulta completamente magistral. Una pelicula que lejos de envejecer con el paso del tiempo, parece que no deja de seguir resultando cada vez mas actual.

Nunca he sido un gran seguidor de Scorsese, pero "Taxi Driver" es una obra maestra total con la que se logro consagrar por derecho propio.

Incluso a veces pienso que todos llevamos guardado un poco de Travis Bickle dentro de nosotros:


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> ¿Comorl?



Supongo que se refería a Christopher Walken , un lapsus lo tiene cualquiera.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien llame a seguridad para que desalojen inmediatamente a este caballero.



Tu eres demasiado radical, lo que te gusta te crees que es LO MÁS MEJOR y lo que no lo desprecias, a mi Taxi Driver me parece una película mediocre, si quitas a De Niro sería un auténtico BODRIO!!! 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Abr 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tu eres demasiado radical, lo que te gusta te crees que es LO MÁS MEJOR y lo que no lo desprecias, a mi Taxi Driver me parece una película mediocre, si quitas a De Niro sería un auténtico BODRIO!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



No pretendera acaso que considere como lo mas mejor aquello que le guste a ustec, no te jode. Y hay muchas peliculas que se han citado por aqui con las que puedo discrepar pero sin embargo respeto la opinion, aunque logicamente no pretendera tampoco que me quede de brazos cruzados ante ciertas consideraciones totalmente impresentables.

Que a alguien no le chiste "Taxi Driver" es una cosa, y que la considere una mala pelicula es otra.

En cambio hay otras que si estan totalmente sobrevaloradas, por no decir que resultan verdaderamente infumables.

Quien mas y quien menos todo el mundo ha visto por ejemplo "Taxi Driver", pero en cambio, cuantos no se han ni molestado en ver "Centauros del desierto", o "Ciudadano Kane", por algo sera.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No pretendera acaso que considere como lo mas mejor aquello que le guste a ustec, no te jode. Y hay muchas peliculas que se han citado por aqui con las que puedo discrepar pero sin embargo respeto la opinion, aunque logicamente no pretendera tampoco que me quede de brazos cruzados ante ciertas consideraciones totalmente impresentables.
> 
> Que a alguien no le chiste "Taxi Driver" es una cosa, y que la considere una mala pelicula es otra.
> 
> ...



Es que Taxi Driver ES UNA MUY MALA PELÍCULA a la que solo salva la actuación de De Niro. Te repito que lo que a ti te gusta crea que es lo MÁS MEJOR y lo que no lo consideras sobrevalorado. Yo principalmente tres categorías de películas Y ME LA SUDA los premios o fama que tengan, bodrios, aceptables y obras de arte.
Centauros del Desiero es otro bodrio y ciudadano Kane ni termine de verla.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Mauito (12 Abr 2019)

Carlos Pumares no aprueba es jilo.


----------



## Tranquillo (12 Abr 2019)

StarWars desde la primera a la última


----------



## Vinicius Junior (12 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y asi querra usted hacerme la competencia.



Oiga, que lo abrí yo primero.

Ya da igual, pero vamos...


----------



## Chimpu (12 Abr 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Es que Taxi Driver ES UNA MUY MALA PELÍCULA a la que solo salva la actuación de De Niro. Te repito que lo que a ti te gusta crea que es lo MÁS MEJOR y lo que no lo consideras sobrevalorado. Yo principalmente tres categorías de películas Y ME LA SUDA los premios o fama que tengan, bodrios, aceptables y obras de arte.
> Centauros del Desiero es otro bodrio y ciudadano Kane ni termine de verla.
> 
> 
> ...



Taxi Driver no es solo De Niro y Travis... es mucho más.por youtube anda el coloquio de Garci cuando pasaron la peli en que grande es el cine....echale un vistazo..

Centauros del desierto y ciudadano kane no he llegado a terminarlas nunca, las encuentro aburridas...un somnifero perfecto.


----------



## Chimpu (12 Abr 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Inception,Matrix,_El Sexto Sentido,Saga Bourne_,Frozen,El Sueño Eterno,*Blade Runner,*Drive,*Taxi Driver,*La Vida de Adele,Amelie.



Las cursiva son entretenidas

Las negrita son obras maestras

Las otras, ni fu ni fa


----------



## antoniussss (12 Abr 2019)

A día de hoy puedo entender, aunque a mí me parece sobrevalorados una, Blade runner, por el carisma que puede desprender esa manera de hacer cine.

Pero 2001 odisea en el espacio es infumable y no tiene nada atractivo, y encima siempre se compara con interestelar, que a mi modo de ver es magistral, como si fuera un plagio o no se qué.

Algún adorador de 2001 nos puede realzar las virtudes que tiene este bodrio o película normalucha y por qué le joden tanto interestelar ( donde solo veo 2 cosas similares, y a modo de tributo , más que a plagio)


----------



## ﷽ (12 Abr 2019)

Se me había olvidado Blade Runner. Aburrida. Perosnajes sosos. El único de los no secundarios con algo de "carisma" es el replicante principal. Solo me gusta el final.


----------



## ﷽ (12 Abr 2019)

2001, si le quitas el trasfondo, es una bodrio absoluto de película. Aberrante en extremo. No ha aguantado el paso de los años, por mucho que digan. Esos primates del principio dan vergüenza ajena. Lo bueno de la pelíucla es el trasfondo filosófico, la historia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Oiga, que lo abrí yo primero.
> 
> Ya da igual, pero vamos...



Eso es completamente falso, yo ya lo habia abierto el dia anterior y por eso su intentona de plagio resulto un absoluto fracaso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

Mauito dijo:


> Carlos Pumares no aprueba es jilo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

antoniussss dijo:


> Pero 2001 odisea en el espacio es infumable y no tiene nada atractivo, y encima siempre se compara con interestelar, que a mi modo de ver es magistral, como si fuera un plagio o no se qué.
> 
> Algún adorador de 2001 nos puede realzar las virtudes que tiene este bodrio o película normalucha y por qué le joden tanto interestelar ( donde solo veo 2 cosas similares, y a modo de tributo , más que a plagio)





Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es un lamentable intento de imitarla. Viaje de exploracion por el espacio hacia lo desconocido pero tratando de descubrir algo, en este caso en lugar del origen del monolito van en plan operacion de rescate. Momento metafisico sustituyendo la escena de la habitacion de 2001 por una patochada sobre una estanteria de libros en una habitacion de una casa. Y por supuesto como colofon, en lugar del astronauta de 2001 viendose envejecido a si mismo, lo sustituyen por la hija del otro astronauta de marras.
> 
> Pero sobre todo la gran diferencia es que 2001 estaba basada en una novela del gran Arthur C. Clarke, y dirigida por un maestro del septimo arte como era Stanley Kubrick. Y la otra no es mas que una fantasmada de hollywood sin pies ni cabeza.


----------



## Pajarotto (12 Abr 2019)

¿Véis como no conducía a nada bueno este hilo? Sólo lucha fraticida. Batalla de egos suscitando rencores telúricos y soterrados. Todo para crear autoestimita a costa de rebajar y ultrajar el prójimo de forma gratuita.

La pena es no haberlo hecho yo el hilo.



2001 es un bodrio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

2001 no solo es la mejor pelicula de ciencia ficcion de todos los tiempos, sino que mas de 50 años despues de su estreno, todavia continua estando avanzada a su tiempo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

Y ademas, que se apuestan a que dentro de otros 50 años todavia se seguira recordando a 2001, y en cambio ya nadie se acordara de Interstellar.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (12 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Eso es completamente falso, yo ya lo habia abierto el dia anterior y por eso su intentona de plagio resulto un absoluto fracaso.



Anoche me di cuenta que la tuya es de un día antes, pájaro. ¿Qué gano yo repitiendo hilos?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Anoche me di cuenta que la tuya es de un día antes, pájaro. ¿Qué gano yo repitiendo hilos?



Entonces me esta dando la razon, de todos modos tampoco se hubiese tratado de plagio porque tenia usted la deferencia de citarme.

Ego te absolvo, ve en paz hijo mio.


----------



## edefakiel (12 Abr 2019)

Todo es una mentira; TODO dijo:


> Las del Padrino, que son buenas (excepto la tercera, que sobra) no el supuesto culmen del séptimo arte.
> 
> Las de Chaplin, que son comedias que tratan de ir de trascendentales cuando en realidad están vacías y lo único que las engorda son clichés que ya eran viejos entonces y que huelen a ataúd de Franco hoy.
> 
> ...



Lo has bordado, según mi parecer, en todo, salvo en Apocalipse Now. Es una película muy ambiciosa y bien realizada, puede no gustarte, pero el propósito es bastante loable en mi opinión.


----------



## edefakiel (12 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Fallan claramente las interpretaciones.



En mi experiencia, que no sé si será el caso, todas las personas que he conocido que se quejaban de las interpretaciones de esta película sólo habían visto la infame versión doblada, que es espeluznantemente atroz.


----------



## edefakiel (12 Abr 2019)

Straton dijo:


> 10 segundos improvisados por Rutger Hauer no salvan una película que es un coñazo plomizo de principio a fin con una historia absurda, como que busquen androides infiltrados con unos complicados y absurdos test cuando en la ficha policial tienen las fotos de los replicantes...
> 
> El únimo motivo por el que esta película se idolatra es esa escena y la otra del padre, ambas inprovisadas por Rutgher Hauer, no por el inutil de Ridley Scott que salvando alien solo hace bodrios aburridos con muy buena fotografía.



El guión es un insulto al libro, pero visualmente es una obra maestra.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

edefakiel dijo:


> En mi experiencia, que no sé si será el caso, todas las personas que he conocido que se quejaban de las interpretaciones de esta película sólo habían visto la infame versión doblada, que es espeluznantemente atroz.



Asi es, no la he visto nunca en version original. Aunque de todos modos a mi lo que me parece que canta mas son las expresiones gestuales. Nicholson pone cara de loco desde el minuto uno, Shelley Duvall tambien pienso que sobreactua demasiado en los momentos de panico.

Recuerdo algun documental al respecto donde esta se quejaba de la excesiva presion a la que se veia sometida por Kubrick, por lo que deduzco que pudo tratarse tambien de un fallo de direccion.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

edefakiel dijo:


> El guión es un insulto al libro, pero visualmente es una obra maestra.



No obstante, Philip K. Dick antes de morir bendijo totalmente la pelicula, hasta tal punto de dejar escrita esta carta al respecto:



> _Estimado Jeff,
> 
> He visto por casualidad en el programa de Canal 7 “Hooray For Hollywood” de esta noche el fragmento sobre ‘Blade Runner’. (Bueno, para ser honestos, no fue así); alguien me contó que ‘Blade Runner’ iba a ser parte del programa para que me asegurara de verlo. Jeff, después de ver, y sobre todo, después de escuchar a Harrison Ford hablar del film, he llegado a la conclusión de que, desde luego, no se trata de ciencia ficción; tampoco es fantasía; es exactamente lo que dijo Harrison: futurismo. El impacto de ‘Blade Runner’ va a ser abrumador, tanto en el público como en la gente creativa, y además, en la ciencia ficción como campo. Llevo escribiendo y vendiendo obras de ciencia ficción desde hace 30 años, y este es por tanto un tema de cierta importancia para mí. Con toda franqueza debo decir que nuestro campo se ha ido lenta y gradualmente deteriorando durante los últimos años. No hemos hecho nada, individual o colectivamente, que pueda igualar a ‘Blade Runner’. Esto no es escapismo; es súper realismo, por lo crudo, detallado, auténtico y convincente que es, tras el fragmento que ví ahora encuentro que mi realidad palidece en comparación. A lo que me refiero es a que todos vosotros podéis haber creado, de forma colectiva, una nueva forma de expresión gráfica y artística, nunca vista hasta ahora. Y creo que ‘Blade Runner’ va a revolucionar nuestro concepto de lo que es la ciencia ficción, y aún más, de lo que puede ser.
> 
> ...



_




La emotiva carta de Philip K. Dick antes de morir sobre la Blade Runner de Ridley Scott_


----------



## edefakiel (12 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Asi es, no la he visto nunca en version original. Aunque de todos modos a mi lo que me parece que canta mas son las expresiones gestuales. Nicholson pone cara de loco desde el minuto uno, Shelley Duvall tambien pienso que sobreactua demasiado en los momentos de panico.
> 
> Recuerdo algun documental al respecto donde esta se quejaba de la excesiva presion a la que se veia sometida por Kubrick, por lo que deduzco que pudo tratarse tambien de un fallo de direccion.



Sí, estoy de acuerdo, hay algo de sobreactuación, y el tipo de lente usado en la película les desfigura el rostro y hace que tengan todos unas expresiones enfermizas desde el inicio, aunque esta fue una decisión consciente de Kubrick. Él mismo eligió al equipo de doblaje, y se equivocó sin duda, porque es chapucero al extremo. Yo la he visto de las dos formas y opino que influye muchísimo. No es por iniciar un debate a favor o en contra del doblaje, el trabajo que hicieron aquí es objetivamente malo, se esté a favor o en contra en líneas generales de esta práctica.


----------



## Widowmaker (12 Abr 2019)

The French Connection. Nada menos que 5 Oscar se llevó ese truño.


----------



## edefakiel (12 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No obstante, Philip K. Dick antes de morir bendijo totalmente la pelicula, hasta tal punto de dejar escrita esta carta al respecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy curioso, porque la película no explora ninguno de los conceptos fundamentales del libro, que tiene ideas muy buenas, desde mi punto de vista.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (12 Abr 2019)

Sobrevaloradas:

Todas las de Almodovar.

Todas las de Ken Loach

Todas las de Lars Von Truño

Todas las de Amenabar

Todas las de los intelectuales gafapastas franceses desde los 80.


----------



## edefakiel (12 Abr 2019)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Sobrevaloradas:
> 
> Todas las de Almodovar.
> 
> ...



Anticristo es sorprendentemente buena, teniendo en cuenta que es de Lars von Trier.


----------



## Skara (12 Abr 2019)

edefakiel dijo:


> El guión es un insulto al libro, pero visualmente es una obra maestra.



No es un insulto, sencillamente la película toma derroteros distintos a ¿Sueñan los androides con ovejas eléctricas?. Como obra en sí misma la película es muy superior al librito.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

edefakiel dijo:


> Sí, estoy de acuerdo, hay algo de sobreactuación, y el tipo de lente usado en la película les desfigura el rostro y hace que tengan todos unas expresiones enfermizas desde el inicio, aunque esta fue una decisión consciente de Kubrick. Él mismo eligió al equipo de doblaje, y se equivocó sin duda, porque es chapucero al extremo. Yo la he visto de las dos formas y opino que influye muchísimo. No es por iniciar un debate a favor o en contra del doblaje, el trabajo que hicieron aquí es objetivamente malo, se esté a favor o en contra en líneas generales de esta práctica.



Mi impresion es que comenzo equivocandose en la propia eleccion de actores. Tal vez con otro duo protagonista la cosa hubiese funcionado algo mejor. La quimica entre ellos ademas resulta completamente nula.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

Skara dijo:


> No es un insulto, sencillamente la película toma derroteros distintos a ¿Sueñan los androides con ovejas eléctricas?. Como obra en sí misma la película es muy superior al librito.



Esto mismo casi podria decirse tambien de "El nombre de la rosa". La novela de Umberto Eco es buenisima, pero es que la pelicula de Jean-Jacques Annaud, no solamente logra estar a la altura sino que incluso la supera.


----------



## Skara (12 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Esto mismo casi podria decirse tambien de "El nombre de la rosa". La novela de Umberto Eco es buenisima, pero es que la pelicula de Jean-Jacques Annaud, no solamente logra estar a la altura sino que incluso la supera.



No lo veo así. No es el mismo caso. En "El nombre de la rosa" tanto la película como la novela son muy buenas. Y es uno de los pocos casos en que el resultado de llevar al cine una buena novela funciona. Normalmente es al revés.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

Skara dijo:


> No lo veo así. No es el mismo caso. En "El nombre de la rosa" tanto la película como la novela son muy buenas. Y es uno de los pocos casos en que el resultado de llevar al cine una buena novela funciona. Normalmente es al revés.



Lo decia mas bien por el hecho de que la pelicula no solo no defrauda sino que tambien es una obra maestra. Porque para mi "El nombre de la rosa" es una obra maestra. De hecho probablemente sea la pelicula que mas veces haya visto en mi vida.

La novela es buenisma, pero evidentemente casi se agradece que la pelicula la resuma bastante, porque de no ser asi, probablemente el resultado no hubiera sido tan logrado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

edefakiel dijo:


> Anticristo es sorprendentemente buena, teniendo en cuenta que es de Lars von Trier.



Yo lo considero un buen director, sobrevalorado quizas, pero bueno al fin y al cabo. No se le puede negar que ha sido uno de los directores mas vanguardistas de los ultimos tiempos. El problema es que se lo han hecho creer demasiado, como le ha pasado a otros, tal seria el caso de Tarantino. La critica tan pronto los ensalza como luego los repudia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2019)

Todo es una mentira; TODO dijo:


> El cazador. Similar a la anterior.



A mi me gusto, me parece una buena pelicula. Y la siguiente que hizo Cimino "La puerta del cielo" tambien, aunque esa resultase un fracaso.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (12 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Entonces me esta dando la razon, de todos modos tampoco se hubiese tratado de plagio porque tenia usted la deferencia de citarme.
> 
> Ego te absolvo, ve en paz hijo mio.



Gracias por perdonarme la vida, Padre.


----------



## cebollo (12 Abr 2019)

De las clásicas en blanco y negro de los años 40 Laura y El halcón maltés me decepcionaron. No es que sean muy malas pero no vi la genialidad por ninguna parte.


----------



## Pajarotto (12 Abr 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> De las clásicas en blanco y negro de los años 40 Laura y El halcón maltés me decepcionaron. No es que sean muy malas pero no vi la genialidad por ninguna parte.



Son obras de teatro filmadas. Son un rollazo brutal que dan bostazo.

Vi "Laura" hace poco por el hilo de cine negro y no la pude acabar. Está desfasadísima en todos los sentidos. Cero sentido del ritmo. Cero interés.


----------



## Don Meliton (12 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Vamos a hablar claro, señores, esta, directamente es una mierda.



De todas las que han pasado por el hilo esta es la que se merece el trunno de oro y diamantes. reputisima mierda sin guion, ritmo ni gracia.


----------



## Don Meliton (12 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Fallan claramente las interpretaciones.



Aqui tengo que decir que tu ojo bueno debe ser el del culo, Shelley Duval esta que se sale, mas que nada porque no interpreta, la consiguieron llevar al colapso nervisoso, di otra peli en la que se haya interpretado mejor la indefension y la debilidad.

Por otro lado la escena en el servicio entre Jack y el Barman es top 10 de toda la historia


----------



## Vinicius Junior (13 Abr 2019)

Bilbainini dijo:


> La jerra de las jalasias!
> 
> Lo malo es que nos pilló pequeñajos!



Es que es una película infantil, pero nadie se atreve a decirlo.


----------



## antoniussss (13 Abr 2019)

Vaya.... no se cita... era cita del post de el "Ciudadano":


Juas Juas, si es que al final vamos a a cabr con que cualquier película hecha por un actor de carne y hueso es un plagio hijodeputa.


Interestelar por lo pronto es una "pelicula apocaliptica" donde en su primera hora mas o menos trata de un mundo donde se presupone que por contaminación o lo que sea hay un problema fatal con los cultivos, se mueren y la humanidad va a a extinguirse.

Por "unas cuestiones" se recluta a un señor que es elegido como piloto y viaja a varios planetas, donde puramente, la mente humana, y sus sentimientos, priman, ya sea la estadística en el planeta del mar que te mata ( Datos científicos putos) o el otro planeta donde un señor por sobrevivir falsea los datos.

Mucho antes de eso, los cinéfilos ya han podido sensibilizar la historia, sobre todo con la palabra QUEDATE!, o MI PADRE ERA UNA GRANJERO, del principio, u otros dilemas morales de, no se necesitan universitarios, sino granjeros (Por la crisis que hay de cultivos).

Por último, hay una pequeña fumada mental del genero ciencia ficcion, donde se viaja a un agujero negro para salvar a su hija, y es la habitación donde previamente pasaban cosas rarillas, y donde se salva a la humanidad.




En conclusión, por unas pequeñas odas a 2001, odisea en el espacio, (Habitación, vejez) INFUMABLE PARA TODO QUISQUI, decimos que INTERESTELAR es un truñaco, no si te parece ahora cualquier pelicula de viaje en el espacio porque se ·"ecuentra algo" es todo puto plagio.


----------



## Lammero (13 Abr 2019)

Cualquiera de Renoir o Bergman, esas mierdas ya no las ven ni los gafapastas.


----------



## LeeMarvin (13 Abr 2019)

eltonelero dijo:


> Esa peli es el ejemplo de los Oscar de los últimos 10 años. Nominan películas decentes pero que no van a cambiar la historia del cine y al final gana una pelicula que en dos o tres años no la va a recordar ni Dios.



Desde los 2000 diría yo. Me viene a la mente medianías como Shakespeare in love, Una mente maravillosa, La forma del agua o la última Green Book. 
Antes, por la tabla media de la calidad cinematográfica, te encontrabas pelis realmente buenas. No obras maestras, pero sí buenas pelis. Ahora ya no encuentras cosas decentes en esa posición media. 
Por eso ya sólo veo clásicos, cine independiente y de autor. El mainstream de calidad ha muerto.


----------



## LeeMarvin (13 Abr 2019)

Tranquillo dijo:


> StarWars desde la primera a la última



Las sagas. Las malditas sagas han acabado con el buen cine comercial.


----------



## cebollo (13 Abr 2019)

Hay películas que en su momento resultaban rompedoras y provocativas. La Dolce Vita fue un gran escándalo porque en una escena salía un travesti. En El Graduado el protagonista se liaba con la madre y con la hija y aquello parecía una historia muy audaz.

Yo las vi en los 90 y ya no escandalizaban nada ni tenían ningún interés. En 2019 me figuro que no las ve nadie y mejor para ellas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Abr 2019)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Supongo que se refería a Christopher Walken , un lapsus lo tiene cualquiera.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



Seguramente dicho lapsus fuese debido a confundirla con la escena de Jon Voight con el hijo en "El campeon".

Pero efectivamente la escena del reloj de Cristophen Walken en Pulp Fiction es sentido del humor tarantiniano en estado puro.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (13 Abr 2019)

Nunca he entendido que Psicosis sea considerada la gran obra de Hitchcock.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Abr 2019)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vaya.... no se cita... era cita del post de el "Ciudadano":
> 
> 
> Juas Juas, si es que al final vamos a a cabr con que cualquier película hecha por un actor de carne y hueso es un plagio hijodeputa.
> ...



Coño, es que ya solamente por la patochada de la habitacion y la estanteria, quedaria mas que demostrado que Interstellar es una burda imitacion de 2001, porque yo creo que ni tan siquiera llega al nivel de plagio, ya que de ser asi, al menos tendria algun atisbo de buen cine.

Lo que se trato de hacer ahi, es dar unos cuantos rodeos para intentar recrear el exito de 2001 a base de sacarse de la manga cierta atmosfera en plan rollo metafisico pero de modo totalmente fallido.

De homenaje nada de nada, burdo intento, repito, de imitar a 2001, hasta el punto de copiar ciertos momentos claves de la pelicula de Kubrick, pero de modo mas o menos disimulado para que no cantase tanto.

Hasta tal punto es una burda chapuza, que no se salvan ni tan siquiera las interpretaciones, o al menos a mi no me aportaron nada ninguno de los supuestos dialogos esos profundos o lo que se suponga que intentasen lograr.

2001 entre otras cosas, destaca precisamente por todo lo contrario, por su sencillez a la hora de enfocar la historia, sin tratar de forzar en ningun momento una atmosfera trascendente, ya que esta se autogenera por si sola, y dentro de la vision del propio espectador. Ayudandole para ello con determinadas escenas de un impacto visual sin parangon.

Ya desde el primer momento, en que un grupo de hominidos se lian a hostias y despues los vencedeores se ponen a romper huesos, saltando automaticamente al futuro, y luego con la escena del monolito, el sonido estridente, cualquier escena dentro de la nave espacial con un soberbio Keir Dullea, y por supuesto, Hall 9000, que se convierte en otro personaje fundamental aun siendo solo un ordenador, el momento de su descoexion... Joder, y ya como colofon, el viaje espacio-temporal, la escena de la habitacion, y el feto final flotando en el espacio.

Es que 2001 no tiene desperdicio posible, esa pelicula es alucinante, y mas aun habiendo sido estrenada en *1968*.

Pero, que carallo aporta Interstellar, digame algo verdaderamente digno por la que merezca la pena ser recordada. Nada, no tiene nada, es una caca de pelicula. Empiezas a verla espectante, y al final te acabas dando cuenta de que te la han tratado de dar con queso.

Y Matthew McConaughey no da tampoco la talla en ningun momento. Y Cristopher Nolan se quiso marcar un gran tanto pero se paso de frenada.

Si quieres hacer realmente algo grande, echale huevos y tira por tu propio camino, arriesgate de verdad, juegatela como hace por ejemplo Terrence Malick, sin importarle lo que los demas opinen, o al menos no trates de imitar al gran Stanley Kubrick, porque la vas a cagar siempre en el intento.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Abr 2019)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Aqui tengo que decir que tu ojo bueno debe ser el del culo, Shelley Duval esta que se sale, mas que nada porque no interpreta, la consiguieron llevar al colapso nervisoso, di otra peli en la que se haya interpretado mejor la indefension y la debilidad.
> 
> Por otro lado la escena en el servicio entre Jack y el Barman es top 10 de toda la historia



Ahi debo reconocer que me ha pillado usted, porque efectivamente mas que interpretar, lo que sentia era panico de verdad, pero por Kubrick, mas que por Nicholson amenazandola con el hacha.

En cualquier caso, no me gustan las interpretaciones, no me convencen, me resultan excesivamente forzadas, sean sobreactuadas o no, carecen a mi juicio de la suficiente naturalidad.

Mas que una pelicula de terror en un hotel, parece que estan metidos en un psiquiatrico. No la considero ni mucho menos a la altura de otras grandes peliculas de terror de la historia. Y pienso que de no estar realizada por Kubrick, habria pasado sin pena ni gloria.

Lo unico que me gusta y que salva la pelicula como no es la ambientacion, la atmosfera, pero es que en eso Kubrick era un genio, tenio un talento especial para eso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Abr 2019)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Es que es una película infantil, pero nadie se atreve a decirlo.



Como que nadie se atreve.

Damas y caballeros, bienvenidos de nuevo al Barrio Sesamo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Abr 2019)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Nunca he entendido que Psicosis sea considerada la gran obra de Hitchcock.



La de mayor exito, pero no la mejor.


----------



## antoniussss (14 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Coño, es que ya solamente por la patochada de la habitacion y la estanteria, quedaria mas que demostrado que Interstellar es una burda imitacion de 2001, porque yo creo que ni tan siquiera llega al nivel de plagio, ya que de ser asi, al menos tendria algun atisbo de buen cine.
> 
> Lo que se trato de hacer ahi, es dar unos cuantos rodeos para intentar recrear el exito de 2001 a base de sacarse de la manga cierta atmosfera en plan rollo metafisico pero de modo totalmente fallido.
> 
> ...




Lo de siempre vamos, 3 gafapastas haciendose pajas de unas películas de los 60, y ya todo es mierda y plagio y bla bla bla.

El hilo va sobre películas sobrevaloradas y 2001 y blade runner es lo "mas sobrevalorado" de la historia del cine. Las ves hoy con tu parienta y te puto quedas dormido., por mucho que puedan estar enfocadas a un "target" específico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> Hay películas que en su momento resultaban rompedoras y provocativas. La Dolce Vita fue un gran escándalo porque en una escena salía un travesti. En El Graduado el protagonista se liaba con la madre y con la hija y aquello parecía una historia muy audaz.
> 
> Yo las vi en los 90 y ya no escandalizaban nada ni tenían ningún interés. En 2019 me figuro que no las ve nadie y mejor para ellas.



Igual que Instinto Básico en su día provocó millones de litros de semen de las pajas que cayeron y hoy en día sería casi una peli infantil.

Y sobrevaloradas todas las de Star War.s.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Desde los 2000 diría yo. Me viene a la mente medianías como Shakespeare in love, Una mente maravillosa, La forma del agua o la última Green Book.
> Antes, por la tabla media de la calidad cinematográfica, te encontrabas pelis realmente buenas. No obras maestras, pero sí buenas pelis. Ahora ya no encuentras cosas decentes en esa posición media.
> Por eso ya sólo veo clásicos, cine independiente y de autor. El mainstream de calidad ha muerto.



No metas Una mente maravillosa en esa lista.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Abr 2019)

Unas cuantas españolas:

-* El crack*.- Se supone que aqui Garci trataba de rendir una especie de tributo al cine negro americano, pero a mi me parece mas bien una penosa caricatura.

- *Airbag*.- Lo unico que realmente me merece la pena de esta pelicula es la escena de Elejalde con la mulata.

- *REC.*- Despues de dejarme francamente impresionado con "Los sin nombre", Balaguero no ha dejado de decepcionarme.

- *Celda 211*.- Me pregunto si el hecho de que su director fuese anteriormente critico de cine, tendria algo que ver en que fuese tan bien tratada por la critica española. Lo unico que me gusto fue el personaje del anormal interpretado por Luis Zahera.

- *Ocho apellidos vascos*.- ¿Realmente tenia tanta gracia como para que arrasase tanto en taquilla? ¿Tan gracioso es el Dani Rovira?


----------



## hartman2 (14 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Unas cuantas españolas:
> 
> -* El crack*.- Se supone que aqui Garci trataba de rendir una especie de tributo al cine negro americano, pero a mi me parece mas bien una penosa caricatura.
> 
> ...



yo es que desde la vaquilla no veo cine español.


----------



## cebollo (14 Abr 2019)

Españolas que tuvieron cierto éxito, premios, buenas críticas y demás y para mi muy malas destacaría Belle epoque y Los lunes al sol.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Abr 2019)

Que conste que para mi Woody Allen siempre sera un genio de la comedia, me encantan tanto sus comedias disparatadas de los sententa, como las de ritmo mas pausado de los ochenta, pero a partir de los noventa, su cine ya no me interesa. Y siempre he tenido la impresion de que o bien esta bastante sobrevalorado por la critica, o cuando menos sobreprotegido por ella.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Abr 2019)

hartman2 dijo:


> yo es que desde la vaquilla no veo cine español.



Alguna que otra se salva, pero yo tambien soy bastante alergico.


----------



## hartman2 (14 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que conste que para mi Woody Allen siempre sera un genio de la comedia, me encantan tanto sus comedias disparatadas de los sententa, como las de ritmo mas pausado de los ochenta, pero a partir de los noventa, su cine ya no me interesa. Y siempre he tenido la impresion de que o bien esta bastante sobrevalorado por la critica, o cuando menos sobreprotegido por ella.



la ultima noche de boris grushenko o bananas son crema.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Abr 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> Españolas que tuvieron cierto éxito, premios, buenas críticas y demás y para mi muy malas destacaría Belle epoque y Los lunes al sol.



De acuerdo con la primera, no se merecia el oscar ni de coña, pero la segunda para mi es una buena pelicula.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Abr 2019)

hartman2 dijo:


> *la ultima noche de boris grushenko* o bananas son crema.



Esa, y "Sueños de seductor", diria que son mis favoritas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Abr 2019)

antoniussss dijo:


> Lo de siempre vamos, 3 gafapastas haciendose pajas de unas películas de los 60, y ya todo es mierda y plagio y bla bla bla.
> 
> *El hilo va sobre películas sobrevaloradas y 2001 y blade runner es lo "mas sobrevalorado" de la historia del cine*. Las ves hoy con tu parienta y te puto quedas dormido., por mucho que puedan estar enfocadas a un "target" específico.



Para mi 2001 como ya he dicho es la mejor pelicula de ciencia ficcion de la historia, Blade Runner, la segunda, y Encuentros en la tercera fase, probablemente la tercera.

Pero le reto a que me diga tan solo una de ciencia ficcion que este por encima de esas tres.


----------



## LeeMarvin (14 Abr 2019)

El cine español es muy pequeño. Da para 3-4 pelis decentes al año, 1-2 buenas y 1 muy buena.
Tengo aprecio por la comedia, por el tema costumbrista y por las referencias comunes, pero desde “Tres bodas de más” no tengo buen recuerdo de otras pelis. La de los apellidos es una nececedad aunque te rías. 
Otro género que me gusta ver es el policíaco, el negro. Ahí hay más cosas interesantes. Desde La isla mínima, Tarde para la ira o Contratiempo, que creo que han vendido los derechos a China para que hagan un remake. 
Luego tenemos a los autores, Alex De la Iglesia o el más nuevo Carlos Vermut, o un Bayona que esta haciendo cosas en los Usa. Vamos que hay poca gente pero hay talento también.


----------



## antoniussss (14 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Para mi 2001 como ya he dicho es la mejor pelicula de ciencia ficcion de la historia, Blade Runner, la segunda, y Encuentros en la tercera fase, probablemente la tercera.
> 
> Pero le reto a que me diga tan solo una de ciencia ficcion que este por encima de esas tres.



Claro, como otros muchos se pajean con el cine coreano.

Hace poco pusieron en este foro una coreana de esas buenísimas, que vi por curiosidad y era un truñaco feo feo. Era de que la humanidad vive en un tren por algún apocalipsis.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Abr 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> La isla mínima



De esta talento español tirando de poco a nada, la idea es de Warner y consiste en hacer de True Detective lo que tenía que haber sido, un film de un par de horas en la gran pantalla y no una serie llena de pajas oníricas


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (14 Abr 2019)

Repulsión de Polanski se queda lejos de lo que podría haber sido con un mejor guión.


----------



## n_flamel (14 Abr 2019)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Con esta mierda me dormí en el cine por primera vez en años, después intenté verla en casa con idéntico resultado.



Una maravilla. De las mejores de la última década.


----------



## LeeMarvin (14 Abr 2019)

Suprimo dijo:


> De esta talento español tirando de poco a nada, la idea es de Warner y consiste en hacer de True Detective lo que tenía que haber sido, un film de un par de horas en la gran pantalla y no una serie llena de pajas oníricas



Bueno, pues “Grupo 7”, que es casi el mismo equipo y está bien también. 
Talento en españa hay a capazos. Aunque insisto en que tenemos una cinematografía que da para lo que da. En técnicos, y equipo actoral más que en guión o dirección. Si pienso en actores masculinos en activo me salen mogollón, Javier Gutiérrez, Roberto Álamo, Quim Gutiérrez, Raúl Arévalo, Antonio De la Torre, José Sacristán, Juan Diego, Javier Rey, etc,,,


----------



## mogollon (14 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Joder, otra jodida maravilla, como molaria verla en el cine. De esas que me habria encantado ver cuando se estrenaron.



Pues yo tuve esa experiencia, y menudo truño, no se que le ve la gente a esa peli, como la de et. te entretiene y punto, pero de ahí a peliculon....


----------



## mogollon (14 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> La interpretacion de De Niro haciendo de antiheroe sociopata, marginal e inadaptado me resulta completamente magistral. Una pelicula que lejos de envejecer con el paso del tiempo, parece que no deja de seguir resultando cada vez mas actual.
> 
> Nunca he sido un gran seguidor de Scorsese, pero "Taxi Driver" es una obra maestra total con la que se logro consagrar por derecho propio.
> 
> Incluso a veces pienso que todos llevamos guardado un poco de Travis Bickle dentro de nosotros:



Es un puto genio. De lo mejor en el cine, Yo he visto todas sus peliculas y lo considero un puto genio


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Abr 2019)

mogollon dijo:


> Pues yo tuve esa experiencia, y menudo truño, no se que le ve la gente a esa peli, como la de et. te entretiene y punto, pero de ahí a peliculon....



Supongo que se refiere a Encuentros en la tercera fase. Pues me molaria muchisimo verla en pantalla grande, y cuanto mas grande mejor, porque sencillamente las escenas de los ovnis me siguen pareciendo a dia de hoy completamente flipantes y de lo mas realista que se ha visto en una pelicula de ciencia ficcion.

La parte final, ya de por si es algo acojonante, ver eso en cinemascope, y ya no digamos en 3D, tienen que ser para cagarse por la pata abajo.

Yo creo que solo Spielberg podria haber logrado una escena tan impactante y que resultase tan enormemente creible.

Esto simplemente es la polla en verso, todavia me estremezco con el corazon en un puño volviendo a verlo, asi que ni me imagino lo que seria verlo en el cine, pero en uno de verdad, como los de antes:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Abr 2019)

Pero si lo decia por 2001, casi que tres cuartos de lo mismo, oiga. Y a poder ser tomandome un tripi, como hacian algunos:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Abr 2019)

antoniussss dijo:


> Claro, como otros muchos se pajean con el cine coreano.
> 
> Hace poco pusieron en este foro una coreana de esas buenísimas, que vi por curiosidad y era un truñaco feo feo. Era de que la humanidad vive en un tren por algún apocalipsis.


----------



## mogollon (15 Abr 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero si lo decia por 2001, casi que tres cuartos de lo mismo, oiga. Y a poder ser tomandome un tripi, como hacian algunos:



Yo no la vi en el estreno, pero si tuve la oportunidad de verla en el cine, espectacular, imagen y sonido. Entiendo que hay que gente que le resulte aburrida, mucho tiempo sin dialogo, pero es como se transmite la soledad. Esa pelicula es una genialidad, vamos mi opinión.


----------



## Billy Ray (15 Abr 2019)

ROLLAZO


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Abr 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> El cine español es muy pequeño. Da para 3-4 pelis decentes al año, 1-2 buenas y 1 muy buena.
> Tengo aprecio por la comedia, por el tema costumbrista y por las referencias comunes, pero desde “Tres bodas de más” no tengo buen recuerdo de otras pelis. La de los apellidos es una nececedad aunque te rías.
> Otro género que me gusta ver es el policíaco, el negro. Ahí hay más cosas interesantes. Desde *La isla mínima*, *Tarde para la ira* o Contratiempo, que creo que han vendido los derechos a China para que hagan un remake.
> Luego tenemos a los autores, Alex De la Iglesia o el más nuevo Carlos Vermut, o un Bayona que esta haciendo cosas en los Usa. Vamos que hay poca gente pero hay talento también.



De todas esas que cita solo vi "La isla minima" y tambien me decepciono, el final esta muy forzado y desmerece por completo toda la trama.

Por lo demas, yo siempre he pensado que el gran problema del cine español no es la falta de medios, sino el exceso de egos.

(Corrijo, tambien vi "Tarde para la ira" y si que debo reconocer que me gusto bastante esa pelicula). Sobre todo el hecho de que renuncia a terminar imponiendo cualquier clase de moralina.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Abr 2019)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> Bueno, pues *“Grupo 7”*, que es casi el mismo equipo y está bien también.
> Talento en españa hay a capazos. Aunque insisto en que tenemos una cinematografía que da para lo que da. En técnicos, y equipo actoral más que en guión o dirección. Si pienso en actores masculinos en activo me salen mogollón, Javier Gutiérrez, Roberto Álamo, Quim Gutiérrez, Raúl Arévalo, Antonio De la Torre, José Sacristán, Juan Diego, Javier Rey, etc,,,



Tampoco me gusto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Abr 2019)

Hermericus dijo:


> Bailando con lobos es un peliculón.
> 
> La plagiaron descaradamente con Avatar.



Ayer, Jueves santo, aprovechando que la ponian en la tele, y recordando su comentario, removido por la conciencia, decidi animarme a ver como acababa despues de tantos años. Y admito que tenia usted razon, al menos en cuanto a que es una buena pelicula, aunque yo no se si tanto como para calificarla de peliculon. Y continuo preguntandome si se merecia tanto reconocimiento en los oscar.

El caso es que estuve tentado en alguna que otra ocasion una vez mas de parar de verla y ponerme a echar la siesta. Especialmente en los descansos para la publicidad, pero al final me dije que esta vez tenia que ver como acababa para volver a juzgarla con mayor propiedad.

Y teniendo en cuenta que a mi no me van las de indios y vaqueros, y que seguramente por eso no me la habia visto nunca hasta ahora hasta el final, pues creo que merecio la pena esta vez aguantar. Parece claro que en esta clase de pelis, o los indios son muy malos o por el contrario muy buenos. En las de blanco y negro, solian ser casi siempre los malos, pero con el paso del tiempo y la concienciacion sobre el trato dado a las tribus indias en Estados Unidos, estos han ido pasando a ser los buenos de la pelicula. A mi en cambio me gustan mas las peliculas de tono mas ambiguo.

Y por otra parte, hay cosas que me chirrian un poco, o que me resultan un poco forzadas, especialmente lo de que curiosamente en la tribu india hubiese una blanca disponible para que Kevin Costner pudiese emparejarse convenientemente sin tener que hacerlo con una india. Ademas de que toda la parte de la pelicula en que este comienza a entablar contacto con los indios y a ganarse su confianza, entre los logicos problemas para poder establecer comunicacion y tal, se puede llegar a hacer un poco pesado en ocasiones, y pienso yo, que ahi es sobre todo donde algunos, o al menos en mi caso, solemos girarnos para echar la cabezada.

Por otro lado tambien me quede con la impresion de que Costner al ponerse no solo a protagonizarla sino tambien a dirigirla, peca un poco de ambicion al recrearse demasiado en algunos momentos, y luego tener que acelerar la cosa para tratar de compensarlo y que la pelicula no se convirtiese ya en excesivamente larga.

Sin embargo al final merece la pena, y por tanto tenia usted razon.

P.D.- La de Avatar, no la he visto, asi que me callo. Pero en principio sigo sin tener intencion de ponerme a verla.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

Jurassic Park, la primera.







Cuando eres un crío te parece la hostia, especialmente porque fue la primera película de este estilo que pudimos ver. Nunca los efectos especiales por ordenador habían dado sido tan determinantes en una película. La historia no es mala, se nota que está basada en un libro.

Pero tras eso, no hay nada. Dime cómo dos putos críos son capaces de sobrevivir correteando por la misma habitación que unos velocirraptores e incluso encerrar en un congelador a uno de ellos. Tras eso uno ya no tiene miedo alguno, ya no respeta a los dinosaurios como repartidores de mutilaciones y devoramientos vivos. Cuando vi esa escena de mayor, me levanté de la sala y me fui. 

Para un adulto, pasado el ecuador de la película, ésta no tiene nada que ofrecer, salvo mala hostia.

Alguien tenía que decirlo.

De las secuelas ya no hablo porque multiplican lo anterior por cien. Hacen que desees la muerte lenta de los protagonistas, partidos en pedazos. Por eso caen mal todos los personajes, porque nunca mueren, parecen sobrehumanos.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Lo de siempre vamos, 3 gafapastas haciendose pajas de unas películas de los 60, y ya todo es mierda y plagio y bla bla bla.
> 
> El hilo va sobre películas sobrevaloradas y 2001 y blade runner es lo "mas sobrevalorado" de la historia del cine. Las ves hoy con tu parienta y te puto quedas dormido., por mucho que puedan estar enfocadas a un "target" específico.




Hay cierto tipo de peliculas en las cuales cierto tipo de gente se queda dormido.

No me explayo mas....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jun 2022)

Star wars, star trek, misión imposible, james bond,...


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Hay cierto tipo de peliculas en las cuales cierto tipo de gente se queda dormido.
> 
> No me explayo mas....



Amigo es que en su día pudieron suponer ser rompedoras por los "efectos especiales" y su lentitud supina podía ser considerado en su día junto con los efectos especiales algo rompedor.


Pero los nacidos en los 90, como yo, que nos hemos criado ya con montones de peliculas con buenos efectos especiales, vemos esos 2 clasicazos, y se nos cae la polla al suelo.

2001 odisea en el espacio es un tostonazo, pero toston toston, todavía blade runner tiene su gusto, pero es lentisima.

Lógicamente entre comparar las peliculas de los 60 de un jurado popular en una sala debatiendo (Que para algunos es la puta ostia) y estas 2, en la epoca, estas 2 eran la polla, por supuesto.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Amigo es que en su día pudieron suponer ser rompedoras por los "efectos especiales" y su lentitud supina podía ser considerado en su día junto con los efectos especiales algo rompedor.
> 
> 
> Pero los nacidos en los 90, como yo, que nos hemos criado ya con montones de peliculas con buenos efectos especiales, vemos esos 2 clasicazos, y se nos cae la polla al suelo.
> ...




Amijo, Blade Runner tiene 40 años y 2001 mas de medio siglo. ¿Que esperas? ¿Que tengan los efectos especiales del 2022?


----------



## antoniussss (10 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Amijo, Blade Runner tiene 40 años y 2001 mas de medio siglo. ¿Que esperas? ¿Que tengan los efectos especiales del 2022?




Al contrario, precisamente lo mejor de las 2 son los efectos especiales para ser antiguas.


Pero cuando una generación ya está acostumbrado a los efectos especiales, aunque estás 2 los tengan, no las vemos como oh dios mio, obras maestras.


Caso contrario otras generaciones anteriores, dónde eso no existía, y al verlas por primera vez, lo gozaron y las llevaron a "Obras magnificas de arte".


Tampoco digo que sean malas a rabiar, simplemente, peliculas normales, con sus efectos especiales que para la epoca fueron la leche.

Pero no obras de arte joder.


La primera de Star Wars tu la ves hoy, o un chaval actual, y dice, pues hombre, es buena pelicula, no es el peliculon porque ya están acostumbrados efectos especiales de la leche, pero tampoco mala ni normal.


No hay mas que ver que algunos degenerados adoradores de 2021 odisea en el espacio dicen que Interestelar es malisima xDDDDDDDDDDDDD, cago en dios. Será que no te gusta la tematica, o te parece normal o buena sin más, pero no, malisima, y la otra una obra de arte hoygans.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (10 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Al contrario, precisamente lo mejor de las 2 son los efectos especiales para ser antiguas.
> 
> 
> Pero cuando una generación ya está acostumbrado a los efectos especiales, aunque estás 2 los tengan, no las vemos como oh dios mio, obras maestras.
> ...



Ése es el problema con muchas películas antiguas, que para soportar el paso del tiempo han de tener una historia cojonuda, y a veces ni con eso basta, porque los efectos antiguos pueden hacerse difíciles de ver. Es decir, lo que antes más sumaba, ahora resta. A nivel visual, 2001 no tiene nada que no hayamos visto decenas de veces.


----------



## n_flamel (10 Jun 2022)

El director más sobrevalorado de la historia es sin lugar a dudas Wim Wenders, seguido de cerca por Lars von Trier y Polanski.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (10 Jun 2022)

Ahí voy, abro paraguas, para no repetir pongo algunas pelis no tan conocidas, o no tan sobrevaloradas en principio



- *Psicosis*: Hasta la escena de la ducha es una película de 10, soberbia. Pero luego para mi gusto no es para tanto.

- *Dracula de Coppola*: Algo similar, aunque tambien me pasa con la novela, la llegada del abogado y su estancia en Transilvania es algo maravilloso. Pero todo lo que lo que sucede en Londres me la pela (salvo lo caliente que estaba la pelirroja).

- *El efecto de los rayos gammas sobre las margaritas*. La peli de Newman (que me parece un actorazo) se me hace aburrida y jamás le pillé el supuesto punto a los dialogos. Tiene buenas notas en casi todas las webs y no acabo de saber el motivo.

- *Fat City*, de John Huston. Vale, refleja muy bien esos estados unidos depresivos, de pobreza, alcoholismo y demás. Pero realmente es aburrida a mi modo de ver. Aunque si la comparamos con el cine actual sería una maravilla, obviamente

- *El portero de noche*. En su momento debió ser la hostia mezclar erotismo y nazismo. Ahora ya queda tan manido que aburre.

- *El apartamento.* Ok es una buena comedia, muy buena, melodrama, vale pero entre las mejores de la historia...Sin ir más lejos "dias de vino y rosas", me parece mejor pelicula, claro que es muchisimo más dura

- *La gata sobre el tejado de Zinc*. Que cansina es la peli con los dialogos y con el personaje de Newman bebiendo, es un drama de una familia como cualquier otro, salvo que estos son ricos. No me queda claro si Newman interpreta a un homo reprimido o no.

- *El club de los cinco*. Con una cancion excelente, con actores jovenes (dos señoritas que estaban como dos quesitos), nostalgica ochentera, pero la historia no tiene nada.

- *La conversación*. Otra peli de Coppola, con un buen inicio y un buen final. Pero lenta de cohones incluso para los que nos gustan las pelis lentas. Y el prota más soso imposible

- *Mystic River*. Mira que me gusta el tio Clint, pero esta pelicula está sobrevalorada, larga, con un desenlace poco creible y demasiado forzado. Es buena, si, pero no para tanto.

- *Johnny Guitar*. Buen western, pero los hay mejores, unos cuantos

- *Fitzcarraldo*. Menudo aburrimiento con lo del teatro en el barquito.

-* Das Boot*. Algunos dicen que es de las mejores peliculas de guerra, perdón algo me perdí en esta peli

Por último, todas las pelis de *Chaplin*, interesantes, entretenidas, comicas, todo lo que querais, pero entre las mejores de la historia del cine....por favor que broma es esa


----------



## Patatas bravas (11 Jun 2022)

El lobo de wall steets
Juego de tronos
Avatar


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Jun 2022)

La gran mayoría. Obras maestras se pueden contar con los dedos de una mano.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Jun 2022)

Te tengo ignorao, seguramente serás un rojo de mierda. Si no es así, mis disculpas


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Jun 2022)

Odisea en el espacio, excepto en las escena del los monolitos y la lucha contra el HAL, lo único de la peli que ha logrado quitarme el sueño.

Iba a poner también El Padrino, pero me la volví a ver hace poco y volví a cogerle cariño a la trilogía, además, el doblaje nuevo no está nada mal.

En general la mayoría de las pelis de aquella época me parecen un tostonazo salvo las de Sergio Leone y en las que aparece Charlton Heston o Kirk Douglas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Cualquiera de Nolan.


----------



## Roquete (11 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ROLLAZO



Una de las mejores películas de la historia del cine...una película que es un estado de ánimo. Muy impresionante.


----------



## eltonelero (11 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Jurassic Park, la primera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo curioso que al final los efectos de ordeñador en la peli son pocos (la carrera de los bichos huyendo del Trex, algun plano general de dinos y alguna cosa intercalada)
Tal vez por eso ha envejecido bien


----------



## Ritalapollera (11 Jun 2022)

2001: Odisea en el espacio

Detector de SUBNORMALES infalible.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tails (11 Jun 2022)

top gay, depredador, gladiator, parque geriátrico. a partir de la segunda de rambo, el bueno el feo y el malo , la saga regreso al futuro, casablanca , salvad al soldado ryan, el club de la lucha


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

"El ciborg justiciero" de 1987, es una película de culto que siempre veo con mucha puntuación. 

En FilmAffinity, en mi opinión de esa temática "los roboces de la noche" es superior, y sin irnos mucho más lejos el ruso kosieski con su obra "Roboces del más allá" merece también más puntuación.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> top gay, depredador, gladiator, parque geriátrico. a partir de la segunda de rambo, el bueno el feo y el malo , la saga regreso al futuro, casablanca , salvad al soldado ryan, el club de la lucha



Que dices cabronazo  Casablanca y el club de la lucha sobrevaloradas??


----------



## Tails (11 Jun 2022)

La saga john wick , la saga bourne, la saga de objetivo Londres


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La saga john wick , la saga bourne, la saga de objetivo Londres




La saga the last of US y la saga god of war.


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Jun 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Ahí voy, abro paraguas, para no repetir pongo algunas pelis no tan conocidas, o no tan sobrevaloradas en principio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya me estás quitando de ahí el apartamento y la gata. La primera es peli atiquense clásica y la segunda es una obra de teatro perfectamente adaptada al cine y me parece que infravaloradisima. Bastante mejor que el tranvía de Marlon, por ejemplo, que se ha llevado todos los elogios del género. 

Lo de Drácula tampoco se entiende. Una peli romántico victoriana de vampiros con keanu, wynona de pizpi, Hopkins, oldman y las tetas de la belucci no puede estar sobrevalorada nunca. Te gusta el cine? Eres maricon?


----------



## Tails (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que dices cabronazo  Casablanca y el club de la lucha sobrevaloradas??


----------



## 2plx2 (11 Jun 2022)

Yo soy valiente y voy a decir Ciudadano Kane.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (11 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Lo curioso que al final los efectos de ordeñador en la peli son pocos (la carrera de los bichos huyendo del Trex, algun plano general de dinos y alguna cosa intercalada)
> Tal vez por eso ha envejecido bien



De hecho, en un principio no iban a usar efectos por ordenador más que para maquillar escenas de stop motion, es decir, los dinosaurios iban a hacerse de plastilina. Es comprensible, viendo cómo estaban los CGI por entonces. Los del estudio le dijeron que podían hacer los dinosaurios al completo mediante CGI y el resto es historia.

Los efectos por ordenador salen durante unos 5 minutos en la primera. Así a bote pronto: la escena donde se flipan al ver los brachiosaurus al entrar al parque, la aparición del T-rex y posterior persecución, los gallimimus en manada escapando del Rex, los velocirraptores persiguiendo a los niños en la cocina y la última pelea entre velocirraptores y T-Rex.

Éste es otro acierto de la primera, el no mostrar mucho a las criaturas, aunque al final lo echan por tierra en la cocina.


----------



## qbit (11 Jun 2022)

Predator.


----------



## qbit (11 Jun 2022)

Blade Runner.


----------



## qbit (11 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La Dolce vita no la aguanté entera, para mi aburridisima.



Es que en esa peli la maciza sueca es la que sostiene la peli.


----------



## superloki (11 Jun 2022)

No se de donde vino tanto bombo....


----------



## n_flamel (11 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> La Dolce vita no la aguanté entera, para mi aburridisima.
> El verdugo para mi es muy inferior a otras de Berlanga, Plácido, Bienvenido Mr Marshal, La escopeta nacional...



Me parece un peliculón, mucho más profunda de lo que parece. Existencialista. Y unos actorazos como ya no hay.


----------



## n_flamel (11 Jun 2022)

Explícamela!!!


----------



## n_flamel (11 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Fallan claramente las interpretaciones.



falla todo porque es una peli mala. Kubrick tiene obras maestras como Senderos de Gloria o Barry Lindon y basura como esta o eis way sat.


----------



## n_flamel (11 Jun 2022)

mensajes ocultos: hace falta otro blu ray para entenderlos? la peli es mala y aburrida, como cine basura, el actor principal es mediocre. buena parte de los mensajes ocultos serán pasto para dominados escupidos por la misma élite, lo que se llama desinformación. y por mucho que digáis en este foro no me va a gustar.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Jun 2022)

1-Lo que el viento se llevó 
2-Blade Runner
3-2001 Odisea en el Espacio


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> falla todo porque es una peli mala. Kubrick tiene obras maestras como Senderos de Gloria o Barry Lindon y basura como esta o eis way sat.



No me parece mala, pero si sobrevalorada. Y a mi si que me gusto bastante Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Jun 2022)

Pelicula de culto:



Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> "El año pasado en Marienbad", pelicula francesa de 1961 dirigida por Alain Resnais, considerada de culto por su singular estructura narrativa, cargada de ambiguedad, y donde se mezclan realidad e ilusion creando una atmosfera profundamente inquietante y onirica junto a una estetica tambien muy particular, que posteriormente han servido de influencia tanto a nivel cinematografico como dentro del terreno de la publicidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Jun 2022)

Ya la he visto.


----------



## SoloLeo (11 Jun 2022)

2001, de Kubrick.
Ya no es que se haya follado el libro por todos los agujeros y lo haya dejado convertido en un despojo, no. Es lenta, con protagonistas que son cualquier cosa menos interesantes (El que más, HAL, tiene narices la cosa), pretenciosa... Y todo eso con minutos alargando la película (El acoplamiento y el paso a través del monolito) que la hacen insufrible.

Pero no acaba ahí la cosa, no, porque El Resplandor, del mismo, es otro truño infumable. Otro gran libro destrozado, con un Jack Nicholson que solo sabe poner caras de loco, un niño que dan ganas de ahostiarlo, una mujer que da pena, y el papel de Hallorann da lástima de lo deshecho que está. Del propio hotel, protagonista en el libro, no digo nada, simplemente no está.

Se puede seguir con muchas. En esas dos, coincide que he leído los libros y son del mismo director. Y curiosamente, aclamadas por la crítica gafapasta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Jun 2022)

Totalmente en desacuerdo, gran pelicula, incluso me atreveria a calificarla como de culto.

De todas las buenas escenas que tiene, sin lugar a dudas me quedaria con la de la novia cuando le pide que le enseñe una teta para poder cascarse una paja. Y por supuesto sin dejar de mencionar la buenisima banda sonora de Giorgio Moroder.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Jun 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> 2001, de Kubrick.
> Ya no es que se haya follado el libro por todos los agujeros y lo haya dejado convertido en un despojo, no. Es lenta, con protagonistas que son cualquier cosa menos interesantes (El que más, HAL, tiene narices la cosa), pretenciosa... Y todo eso con minutos alargando la película (El acoplamiento y el paso a través del monolito) que la hacen insufrible.
> 
> Pero no acaba ahí la cosa, no, porque El Resplandor, del mismo, es otro truño infumable. Otro gran libro destrozado, con un Jack Nicholson que solo sabe poner caras de loco, un niño que dan ganas de ahostiarlo, una mujer que da pena, y el papel de Hallorann da lástima de lo deshecho que está. Del propio hotel, protagonista en el libro, no digo nada, simplemente no está.
> ...



Yo diria que Kubrick era bastante dado a inspirarse mas que basarse en las novelas a partir de las que realizaba sus peliculas. Por ejemplo, en La Naraja Mecanica creo que tambien difiere en bastantes cosas con respecto a la novela, o con Barry Lindon. Pero la grandeza del talento de Kubrick esta precisamente en eso, en lograr crear grandes peliculas, que destilan su sello personal, dandoles la dimension de cine de autor aun estando siempre basadas en novelas.

Y me permito tambien comentarle que en cuanto a 2001, que al contrario que usted, yo personalmente considero como la gran obra maestra del cine de ciencia ficcion, conto con la total aprobacion del propio Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Jun 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> *La Dolce vita no la aguanté entera, para mi aburridisima.*
> El verdugo para mi es muy inferior a otras de Berlanga, Plácido, Bienvenido Mr Marshal, La escopeta nacional...



Yo si la aguante entera, pero estoy totalmente de acuerdo con usted.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (11 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> El director más sobrevalorado de la historia es sin lugar a dudas Wim Wenders, seguido de cerca por Lars von Trier y Polanski.



Polanski es un director de culto con una filmografia repleta de buenas peliculas. Para mi el director mas sobrevalorado de la historia, especialmente por la critica, seria John Ford.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo diria que Kubrick era bastante dado a inspirarse mas que basarse en las novelas a partir de las que realizaba sus peliculas. Por ejemplo, en La Naraja Mecanica creo que tambien difiere en bastantes cosas con respecto a la novela, o con Barry Lindon. Pero la grandeza del talento de Kubrick esta precisamente en eso, en lograr crear grandes peliculas, que destilan su sello personal, dandoles la dimension de cine de autor aun estando siempre basadas en novelas.
> 
> Y me permito tambien comentarle que en cuanto a 2001, que al contrario que usted, yo personalmente considero como la gran obra maestra del cine de ciencia ficcion, conto con la total aprobacion del propio Arthur C. Clarke.



Pues me gustaría saber cuanto le pago al bueno de Arthur C.Clarke. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Roquete (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "El ciborg justiciero" de 1987, es una película de culto que siempre veo con mucha puntuación.
> 
> En FilmAffinity, en mi opinión de esa temática "los roboces de la noche" es superior, y sin irnos mucho más lejos el ruso kosieski con su obra "Roboces del más allá" merece también más puntuación.



Si te gustó "Los roboces de la noche" tal vez deberías ver la secuela japonesa "Los arroces de los roboces".


----------



## Roquete (11 Jun 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Ahí voy, abro paraguas, para no repetir pongo algunas pelis no tan conocidas, o no tan sobrevaloradas en principio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si "La conversación" te parece lenta entonces no te gustan las películas lentas.


----------



## SoloLeo (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Yo diria que Kubrick era bastante dado a inspirarse mas que basarse en las novelas a partir de las que realizaba sus peliculas. Por ejemplo, en La Naraja Mecanica creo que tambien difiere en bastantes cosas con respecto a la novela, o con Barry Lindon. Pero la grandeza del talento de Kubrick esta precisamente en eso, en lograr crear grandes peliculas, que destilan su sello personal, dandoles la dimension de cine de autor aun estando siempre basadas en novelas.
> 
> Y me permito tambien comentarle que en cuanto a 2001, que al contrario que usted, yo personalmente considero como la gran obra maestra del cine de ciencia ficcion, conto con la total aprobacion del propio Arthur C. Clarke.



El hecho de que al autor le gustase la adaptación, no implica que tenga que gustarme a mi.
Para mi hay una obra maestra de la ciencia ficción que es Dune, y soy plenamente consciente de que a mucha gente el toque personal de David Lynch le parece terrible. Es muy subjetivo. A mi me gustó tanto el libro como la película, mientras que con 2001 me tiraba de los pelos.

Por ejemplo, no se explica porqué HAL se vuelve psicópata, y es vital para entender todas las implicaciones geopolíticas del momento. Las cuales explican después la secuela, 2010, y le dan contexto a la trama y al motivo de la misión. 
Para Kubrick todo eso sobraba. Era mejor meter minutos de acoplamientos orbitales, y lucecitas.

Ya digo, subjetivo.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Polanski es un director de culto con una filmografia repleta de buenas peliculas. Para mi el director mas sobrevalorado de la historia, especialmente por la critica, seria John Ford.



Está bien traído Ford. Pero Polanski es directamente mediocre. Esta por tanto muy sobrevalorado.


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Jun 2022)

No la terminé de ver.


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Jun 2022)

Es curioso lo del cine homo. Hasta en Espartaco han metido esa temática e incluso directores nada sospechosos de ser demócratas (de los EEUU).


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Jun 2022)

Jefe:

¿Y qué me dices de el final de Perdición, de Billy Wilder?

¿Homo o no homo?


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Jun 2022)

Pero sí solo les falta declararse Hamor al moreno ese y a Edward G. Robinson.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Fallan claramente las interpretaciones.



No tienes mi perdón de Dios.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hamtel (12 Jun 2022)

Interstellar


----------



## n_flamel (12 Jun 2022)

Soy un provocador jajaja. 

Bueno por gustos los colores, hombre.


----------



## Derroition Man (12 Jun 2022)

El cluc de los poetas muertos y todas las de Robin Williams


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Maravillosa pelicula que marco a toda una generacion entre la cual por supuesto me incluyo.



Pestiño soporífero.

Vacua hasta decir basta.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Pestiño soporífero.
> 
> Vacua hasta decir basta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Ya no se a cual me estaba refiriendo en ese comentario.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> El cluc de los poetas muertos y todas las de Robin Williams



Un clasico moderno, grandisima pelicula. Por cierto, aunque esto ya lo habia comentado en un hilo sobre los mejores finales del cine, aprovecho la ocasion para recordar que el gran final de "El club de los poetas muertos", tiene que estar inspirado o copiado directamente del final de "Brubaker":


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

Centauros del desierto me parece el tipico coñazo de pelicula que solo puede gustarles realmente a los devotos del cine de indios y vaqueros. Aunque creo que probablemente haya tambien mucha otra gente que diga considerarla como una obra maestra simplemente por puro esnobismo o para no quedar mal.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

No se olvide citar "La novena puerta", otra pequeña joya de Polanski, y por supuesto, "El pianista", que para mi es una de las mejores peliculas del ultimo cuarto de siglo.

Sobre "El resplandor", lo mismo que habia comentado yo, fallan claramente las interpretaciones. La atmosfera esta muy bien lograda, pero ninguno de los personajes resulta creible en ningun momento. Especialmente Nicholson, que ya parece estar tocado del ala desde antes de llegar al hotel. Eso si, tiene varias escenas buenisimas, sobre todo la de la bañera, que solo aparece en la version americana.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> No tienes mi perdón de Dios.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Lo mejor de este hilo es que tiende a crear controversia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

Que conste que me gusta bastante el cine italiano, basicamente el de los sesenta y setenta. Pero "La dolce vita" pese a estar considerada como una de las mejores peliculas de Fellini, a mi no me gusta nada de nada.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Está bien traído Ford. Pero Polanski es directamente mediocre. Esta por tanto muy sobrevalorado.



Pero cual de los dos le parece mas sobrevalorado. A mi por ejemplo me encanta Polanski, pero sin embargo nunca he entendido el por que se venera tanto a John Ford. Y eso que soy de los que no suelen perderse el programa de Garci.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> El hecho de que al autor le gustase la adaptación, no implica que tenga que gustarme a mi.
> Para mi hay una obra maestra de la ciencia ficción que es Dune, y soy plenamente consciente de que a mucha gente el toque personal de David Lynch le parece terrible. Es muy subjetivo. A mi me gustó tanto el libro como la película, mientras que con 2001 me tiraba de los pelos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, no se explica porqué HAL se vuelve psicópata, y es vital para entender todas las implicaciones geopolíticas del momento. Las cuales explican después la secuela, 2010, y le dan contexto a la trama y al motivo de la misión.
> ...



Dune mas que una obra maestra esta considerada como una pelicula de culto, que son cosas distintas. Para que una pelicula sea una obra maestra tiene que ser buena y gustar a mucha gente. Pero para ser una pelicula de culto no.

En cuanto a lo de HAL, este articulo resulta bastante interesante:

El espectro psicópata en los robots: Hal 9000 en 2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jun 2022)

Una pelicula que mencione en el hilo sobre peliculas de culto, pero que a su vez esta tambien considerada por la critica como una obra maestra de Buñuel, "Viridiana", y que ademas fue galardona con la Palma de Oro en el festival de Cannes.

Al principio la cosa promete porque el argumento inicial parece interesante, pero luego acaba derivando en una especie de sinsentido que a mi al menos no me transmite ningun interes.


----------



## SoloLeo (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Dune mas que una obra maestra esta considerada como una pelicula de culto, que son cosas distintas. Para que una pelicula sea una obra maestra tiene que ser buena y gustar a mucha gente. Pero para ser una pelicula de culto no.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de HAL, este articulo resulta bastante interesante:
> 
> El espectro psicópata en los robots: Hal 9000 en 2001: A Space Odyssey



El comportamiento de HAL tiene sentido una vez se lee el libro. Es toda esa parte que Kubrick omitió, la del carácter geopolítico, la que explica la misión al completo.
HAL se vuelve psicópata por órdenes contradictorias. Por un lado, se le entrena como a un miembro más de la tripulación, con el añadido de ser honesto. Por el otro, la verdadera misión, ir al monolito de Júpiter antes que los rusos, se le exige que no lo comparta con sus compañeros de viaje, incluída la propia naturaleza del monolito.
Por eso, de paso, los científicos viajan en hibernación. Y gracias a esas órdenes contradictorias HAL acaba desarrollando el componente sociópata.

Ya ve, qué sencillo. El secretismo de estado provocando fallos en una IA casi humana.
Curiosamente, tuvo que llegar 2010 para explicar en parte la primera película.
Por otro lado, El Resplandor, tuvo que esperar a Doctor Sueño (Con todo lo mala que es) para explicar gran parte del contenido que Kubrick omitió.

¿Es lo mismo el lenguaje conematográfico que el literario? No, claro que no.
Pero cuando eres un director con un grave problema de egolatría, te sientes impelido a rehacer tú mismo las tramas y contextos de grandes libros para tu onanismo personal. Y no siempre sale bien.

Kubrick no me parece un director constante, aunque tenga grandes películas para mi como La chaqueta metálica.

Lo de Dune, pues le he de dar la razón, mire. No obstante, si según usted la consideración de obra maestra depende de que le guste a mucha gente, entonces deberíamos empezar a catalogar como obras maestras la mitad de la filmografía de Avengers, ensalzada por la crítica y el público, por poner un ejemplo, y no es el caso. A veces es deprimente leer FilmAffinity y ver el número de dieces que reciben auténticos engendros.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (12 Jun 2022)

Días contados...una mierda que ganó tropecientos Goyas


----------



## Roquete (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No se olvide citar "La novena puerta", otra pequeña joya de Polanski, y por supuesto, "El pianista", que para mi es una de las mejores peliculas del ultimo cuarto de siglo.
> 
> Sobre "El resplandor", lo mismo que habia comentado yo, fallan claramente las interpretaciones. La atmosfera esta muy bien lograda, pero ninguno de los personajes resulta creible en ningun momento. Especialmente Nicholson, que ya parece estar tocado del ala desde antes de llegar al hotel. Eso si, tiene varias escenas buenisimas, sobre todo la de la bañera, que solo aparece en la version americana.



El pianista es una gran historia pero como película no es gran cosa.


----------



## Roquete (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero cual de los dos le parece mas sobrevalorado. A mi por ejemplo me encanta Polanski, pero sin embargo nunca he entendido el por que se venera tanto a John Ford. Y eso que soy de los que no suelen perderse el programa de Garci.



¿Garci sigue teniendo un programa?. Es más...¿sigue vivo?


----------



## Roquete (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Que conste que me gusta bastante el cine italiano, basicamente el de los sesenta y setenta. Pero "La dolce vita" pese a estar considerada como una de las mejores peliculas de Fellini, a mi no me gusta nada de nada.



Una película puede ser la hostia de buena y que a tí no te guste. "La dolce vita" es muy buena (está dirigida "que te cagas de bien" ¡jajaja!) y transmite la depresión (la decrepitud) que se supone ha de transmitir.


----------



## kicorv (12 Jun 2022)

La del COVID


----------



## AzulyBlanco (12 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Centauros del desierto me parece el tipico coñazo de pelicula que solo puede gustarles realmente a los devotos del cine de indios y vaqueros. Aunque creo que probablemente haya tambien mucha otra gente que diga considerarla como una obra maestra simplemente por puro esnobismo o para no quedar mal.



No entiendo por qué te parece un coñazo Centauros, la primera hora no es aburrida, y la historia transcurre con ritmo, y es realmente poetica. Luego se convierte en una pelicula costumbrista, metiendo elementos de comedia, que bueno no se si pegan del todo o no. Esto si me parece más debatible.

En cuanto a la filmografia de Ford, tampoco entiendo que se le pueda considerar sobrevalorado. Son unas cuantas sus buenas peliculas, y ademas con una critica social muy potente (a mi como facha esto me da igual pero suele estar bien considerado el hacerlo).

- Las uvas de la ira
- Que verde era mi valle.

Luego tiene la Diligencia que es un buen western y con bastante ritmo para ser del 39, y que encumbra a Wayne.
Luego está el Hombre que mató a Liberty Valance, otra gran western que si peca de algo es de ser demasiado canónico y ejemplarizante.

Ah y el Hombre tranquilo, que es una especie de comedia tambien costumbrista,deliciosa.

Y otras pelis interesantes como el Sargento Negro o La legión invencible.

Al margen de poder considerar sus peliculas como picos de expresión artistica más altos o no, su filmografia es ciertamente potente.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (12 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Lo de siempre vamos, 3 gafapastas haciendose pajas de unas películas de los 60, y ya todo es mierda y plagio y bla bla bla.
> 
> El hilo va sobre películas sobrevaloradas y 2001 y blade runner es lo "mas sobrevalorado" de la historia del cine. Las ves hoy con tu parienta y te puto quedas dormido., por mucho que puedan estar enfocadas a un "target" específico.



Votas PP verdad?

Y sigues llendo con mascarilla en el coche, no es cierto?

Seguro que también te mola el reguetón.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (13 Jun 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> 2001: Odisea en el espacio
> 
> Detector de SUBNORMALES infalible.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Te doy totalmente la razón.

Tú eres subnormal profundo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (13 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> falla todo porque es una peli mala. Kubrick tiene obras maestras como Senderos de Gloria o Barry Lindon y basura como esta o eis way sat.



Otro reguetonero, copón.

Vaya plaga.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (13 Jun 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> 2001, de Kubrick.
> Ya no es que se haya follado el libro por todos los agujeros y lo haya dejado convertido en un despojo, no. Es lenta, con protagonistas que son cualquier cosa menos interesantes (El que más, HAL, tiene narices la cosa), pretenciosa... Y todo eso con minutos alargando la película (El acoplamiento y el paso a través del monolito) que la hacen insufrible.
> 
> Pero no acaba ahí la cosa, no, porque El Resplandor, del mismo, es otro truño infumable. Otro gran libro destrozado, con un Jack Nicholson que solo sabe poner caras de loco, un niño que dan ganas de ahostiarlo, una mujer que da pena, y el papel de Hallorann da lástima de lo deshecho que está. Del propio hotel, protagonista en el libro, no digo nada, simplemente no está.
> ...



Habrás leído los libros, que lo dudo.

Pero lo que está claro es que no has visto las películas.

Gilipollas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sardónica (13 Jun 2022)

﷽ dijo:


> Las del Padrino, que son buenas (excepto la tercera, que sobra) no el supuesto culmen del séptimo arte.
> 
> Las de Chaplin, que son comedias que tratan de ir de trascendentales cuando en realidad están vacías y lo único que las engorda son clichés que ya eran viejos entonces y que huelen a ataúd de Franco hoy.
> 
> ...



La huella es muy buena. Lógicamente en un segundo visionado el efecto sorpresa desaparece.


----------



## n_flamel (13 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Otro reguetonero, copón.
> 
> Vaya plaga.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



Se te lee informado jajajaja


----------



## Sardónica (13 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> El director más sobrevalorado de la historia es sin lugar a dudas Wim Wenders, seguido de cerca por Lars von Trier y Polanski.



Coincido con Wenders.
Pero von Trier tiene obras de arte.


----------



## Sardónica (13 Jun 2022)

La trilogía de Batman (Nolan)


----------



## Sardónica (13 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> La saga john wick , la saga bourne, la saga de objetivo Londres



Bourne son muy entretenidas.


----------



## Sardónica (13 Jun 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Ahí voy, abro paraguas, para no repetir pongo algunas pelis no tan conocidas, o no tan sobrevaloradas en principio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coincido en todas excepto Das Boot. Es una buena película bélica.


----------



## estroboscopico (13 Jun 2022)

"Volver a empezar" y encima se llevó un Oscar.

Aquel Oscar claramente fue por un tema puramente político ya que trataba de la transición española, una transición donde siempre estuvo EEUU, así que nos tenían que vender el mensaje de la película, de que con la democracia implantada por la CIA en España se vivía mejor que con el franquismo, de hecho para ser la única película española oscarizada, nunca se a vuelto a hablar de lo absolutamente aburrida e insulsa que era, de hecho la crítica española la puso a parir y encima para más referencias fue una película dirigida por Garci.

Si no es sobrevalorada esa película, no sé cual puede serlo más.


----------



## SoloLeo (13 Jun 2022)

Arnaud de Solier dijo:


> Habrás leído los libros, que lo dudo.
> 
> Pero lo que está claro es que no has visto las películas.
> 
> ...



Flaco favor le haces a un cineasta al que - supongo - admiras insultando a sus detractores, máxime cuando se están aportando argumentos, y tú tan solo insultos de niño ofendido.

Madura un poco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

"los mamadous las prefieren rubias"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

"Babe, el gorrino valiente"


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> No entiendo por qué te parece un coñazo Centauros, la primera hora no es aburrida, y la historia transcurre con ritmo, y es realmente poetica. Luego se convierte en una pelicula costumbrista, metiendo elementos de comedia, que bueno no se si pegan del todo o no. Esto si me parece más debatible.
> 
> En cuanto a la filmografia de Ford, tampoco entiendo que se le pueda considerar sobrevalorado. Son unas cuantas sus buenas peliculas, y ademas con una critica social muy potente (a mi como facha esto me da igual pero suele estar bien considerado el hacerlo).
> 
> ...



Debo admitir que quizas me deje llevar un poco por mi falta de interes en general por el cine del oeste. Pero todavia recuerdo cuando la pusieron en "Que grande es el cine", y como la encumbraban como una de las mejores peliculas de todos los tiempos, y despues de verla, a mi lo unico que me parecia era un coñazo de pelicula, como tantas otras del oeste. Luego todo el rollo pseudosicologico sobre que Wayne debia haber tenido algo con la cuñada, y que probablemente la sobrina en realidad fuese hija suya, tampoco me inspiraba ningun interes. Solo se que casi desde el momento de comenzar a verla, estaba deseando que se acabara.

Y que conste que no trato por ello de menospreciar ni a la pelicula ni a la filmografia de Ford, pero si que me parecen bastante sobrevaloradas. Para mi el cine de Ford pudo estar muy bien en su epoca, pero a diferencia de otros directores, nunca he entendido por que se le sigue consagrando como uno de los mas grandes.

A mi es que las peliculas de Ford en general me parece que son todas iguales, el tipo duro, generalmente Wayne, la mujer florero, el graciosillo de turno, el tonto del pueblo, etc...

Hay otros directores que pienso que han logrado seguir despertando interes y admiracion en sucesivas generaciones posteriores, y lo seguiran haciendo con el paso del tiempo. Pero, ¿realmente podria decirse lo mismo en el caso de John Ford?, pienso que no. Y que gente a la que verdaderamente le encante el cine de Ford que tengan menos de 50 tacos, no creo que haya demasiados.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Una película puede ser la hostia de buena y que a tí no te guste. "La dolce vita" es muy buena (está dirigida "que te cagas de bien" ¡jajaja!) y transmite la depresión (la decrepitud) que se supone ha de transmitir.



Pues ahi le tengo que dar la razon, quizas el problema es que a mi en particular nunca me ha gustado demasiado ese tipo de peliculas con muchos personajes que van saliendo a trompicones o directamente todos juntos. Esa especie de cine coral a mi no me tira mucho, ni aun a pesar de ser enfocado en tono de comedia. Y en eso Fellini y Berlanga tienen bastante en comun, por eso no soy especial seguidor de ninguno de los dos. Aunque hay peliculas de Fellini que si que me encantan, como por supuesto "Amarcord".

Pero en el caso de "La dolce vita", no le acabo de pillar el punto, ni aun reconociendo la buena interpretacion de Mastroianni. Si que le encuentro momentos en que transmite eso que usted dice, pero tambien se me hace aburrida y tediosa en otros. Yo la vi una vez entera, luego al cabo del tiempo trate de darle una segunda oportunidad, pero esa vez ya haciendo zapping y tal.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Garci sigue teniendo un programa?. Es más...¿sigue vivo?



El que tiene en la trece sobre clasicos del cine. Como "Que grande es el cine", pero en version mas modesta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> El pianista es una gran historia pero como película no es gran cosa.



Como que no es gran cosa, es una maravilla de pelicula. De esas intimistas como me gustan a mi, y donde se transmite la depresion, las penurias existenciales o si me apura la decrepitud, muchisimo mejor que en "La dolce vita".


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

Por cierto, si quiere usted ver una buena comedia dramatica italiana donde se transmite la decrepitud, le recomiendo fervorosamente esta, es del 78, con Ornella Muti, y trata sobre un jubilado que pierde la cabeza por una chica joven y guapa que trabaja en la residencia de ancianos donde este se hospeda. Totalmente deprimente y repleta de humor negro:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

Yo creo que mas bien es una pelicula de culto, pero para vertela entera, mejor hacerlo fumandote un peta.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

A eso me referia yo en un post anterior, que el cine de Ford no creo que interese demasiado a gente por debajo de 50. Sin embargo en el caso del cine negro, la cosa cambia.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> La trilogía de Batman (Nolan)



No se si esta sobrevalorada, pero a mi tampoco me convence el Batman de Nolan, pienso que no respeta el espiritu del comic de superheroes. Mas que cine de superheroes, lo veo simple y llanamente como cine accion.


----------



## Salvador-Cantabria (13 Jun 2022)

El pequeño ruiseñor


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> -* Das Boot*. Algunos dicen que es de las mejores peliculas de guerra, perdón algo me perdí en esta peli.



Sobre submarinos si, de hecho fue practicamente pionera en ese subgenero. Y el final esta muy bien. Y ademas añadir que con el paso del tiempo se ha ido convirtiendo en pelicula de culto.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jun 2022)

Salvador-Cantabria dijo:


> El pequeño ruiseñor


----------



## Roquete (13 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Como que no es gran cosa, es una maravilla de pelicula. De esas intimistas como me gustan a mi, y donde se transmite la depresion, las penurias existenciales o si me apura la decrepitud, muchisimo mejor que en "La dolce vita".



Claro, es una historia mucho más entretenida (la historia es tremenda) pero la dirección es peor (no digo que sea mala, pero la "Dolce Vita" está muy, muy bien dirigida...está dirigida y contada de forma genial, eso es algo que muy pocos directores tienen).
Además, la mirada que Fellini tiene en relación a su tema me parece más profunda que la que Polanski tiene respecto al suyo (que, claro, ya superficialmente tiene muchísima chica, pero si tuviera la profundidad de la de Fellini sería una obra maestra).


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (13 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> No se si esta sobrevalorada, pero a mi tampoco me convence el Batman de Nolan, pienso que no respeta el espiritu del comic de superheroes. Mas que cine de superheroes, lo veo simple y llanamente como cine accion.



Ninguna película va a respetar el espítitu del cómic, porque son formatos diferentes, pero ... vamos a ver. La primera de Nolan está bien lograda, es una película en el que no hay ningún pero y el objetivo es relanzar al personaje cinematográficamente, pero, con la obligación de que sea para todos los públicos.

Que respeta el espíritu de los cómics es evidente, nos da una versión de Batman creíble, y mete momentos que, para los que somos seguidores de los cómics de Batman y tenemos cientos y cientos de cómics del personaje (no es broma), son inolvidables, como los murciélagos saliendo de la cueva (homenaje a Batman año I de Miller y Mazzucheli), el batmóvil (inpirado en el Dark Knight de Miller - Janson - Varley más que en cualquier otro cómic) ... y muchos momentos más. Sin olvidar que da una visión de Alfred Pennyworth creíble y, podríamos decir, mejor que en los cómics.

Y si ya vamos a la segunda con la versión que da del Jóker, ápaga y vámonos ... Nolan no se equivoca ahí y hace una película en la que Batman no es el protagonista.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (14 Jun 2022)

El maestro Tostoni. Que suplicio el querer hacerse intelectual. Ni me atrevo a volver a ver Blowup, que era la única que ví que no era un tostón.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Jun 2022)

Cierto, retiro lo de pionera, pero si que es probablemente la pelicula sobre submarinos de guerra con mayor exito.

De hecho, en esta lista aparece en cabeza junto a la serie que se hizo basada en ella:






FilmAffinity


Películas sobre Submarinos. Series sobre Submarinos. Consulta las mejores películas, series y documentales que tratan sobre Submarinos. Todas las películas con el tema Submarinos.




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Jun 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Ninguna película va a respetar el espítitu del cómic, porque son formatos diferentes, pero ... vamos a ver. La primera de Nolan está bien lograda, es una película en el que no hay ningún pero y el objetivo es relanzar al personaje cinematográficamente, pero, con la obligación de que sea para todos los públicos.
> 
> Que respeta el espíritu de los cómics es evidente, nos da una versión de Batman creíble, y mete momentos que, para los que somos seguidores de los cómics de Batman y tenemos cientos y cientos de cómics del personaje (no es broma), son inolvidables, como los murciélagos saliendo de la cueva (homenaje a Batman año I de Miller y Mazzucheli), el batmóvil (inpirado en el Dark Knight de Miller - Janson - Varley más que en cualquier otro cómic) ... y muchos momentos más. Sin olvidar que da una visión de Alfred Pennyworth creíble y, podríamos decir, mejor que en los cómics.
> 
> Y si ya vamos a la segunda con la versión que da del Jóker, ápaga y vámonos ... Nolan no se equivoca ahí y hace una película en la que Batman no es el protagonista.



Es que para mi una buena pelicula de superheroes no es que deba resultar mas o menos creible, y mas tratandose de un superheroe como Batman, que no tiene ninguna clase de superpoder para poder hacer de superheroe. De hecho a mi particularmente me resulta menos creible Batman como superheroe que Superman o Spiderman, sin ir mas lejos. Pero de todo modos a lo que me refiero es que son peliculas que a mi juicio deberian desprender una atmosfera claramente de comic, y en el caso del Batman de Nolan, a mi no me lo parece. Sobre todo porque Gotham no parece Gotham. Y por eso a mi me continua gustando mas por ejemplo la version del 89.

No se, a mi es que la nueva oleada de peliculas de superheroes en general no me interesan, pero si a usted le convencen las nuevas de Batman, tratandose de un seguidor acerrimo de los comics, pues respeto totalmente su opinion.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (14 Jun 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Es que para mi una buena pelicula de superheroes no es que deba resultar mas o menos creible, y mas tratandose de un superheroe como Batman, que no tiene ninguna clase de superpoder para poder hacer de superheroe. De hecho a mi particularmente me resulta menos creible Batman como superheroe que Superman o Spiderman, sin ir mas lejos. Pero de todo modos a lo que me refiero es que son peliculas que a mi juicio deberian desprender una atmosfera claramente de comic, y en el caso del Batman de Nolan, a mi no me lo parece. Sobre todo porque Gotham no parece Gotham. Y por eso a mi me continua gustando mas por ejemplo la version del 89.
> 
> No se, a mi es que la nueva oleada de peliculas de superheroes en general no me interesan, pero si a usted le convencen las nuevas de Batman, tratandose de un seguidor acerrimo de los comics, pues respeto totalmente su opinion.



Pues yo creo lo contrario, Batman es el zorro de nuestros tiempos, es el superhéroe más creíble para muchos.
Y Gotham a mí me parece Gotham, sobretodo en las dos primeras películas de Nolan.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Jun 2022)

Considerada como una obra maestra del cine negro y ganadora en el festival de Cannes:


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Jun 2022)

NYC era la ciudad de Spiderman, no de Batman.


----------



## Paquirrinbrick (15 Jun 2022)

Todas las de Almodóvar


----------

